# Arab mob sexually attacks dozens of women in Cologne



## legoffjacques (Jan 5, 2016)

> Germany
> Crisis talks in Cologne after reports of New Year's Eve sex attacks
> 
> Scores of women say they were sexually assaulted and mugged by groups of men largely of Arab and north African appearance
> ...


 source
Merkel: see the refugees as new opportunities!
Cultural enrichment, muslim style.
I'm tired of the do-gooders saiyng we shouldn't generalize, that we should open our minds and the like. These are the results.
Muslim in Europe don't integrate, create parallel societies in the name of their backward beliefs, are a huge     (especially in Nordic Countries), and new generations are somehow worse: they are more likely to get into a life of  , to get radicalized and be unemployed, or all of the above.
You can't put a caveman in a shuttle and pretend he would have the same results as an astronaut. But yes, let's reopen the borders!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 5, 2016)

where's the source?


----------



## legoffjacques (Jan 5, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> where's the source?



just posted it


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 5, 2016)

Can we ban changing headlines in the caf?, pretty please? It is cringeworthy in best cases and whatever legodude here tries to do in the worst.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 5, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> John Wayne who is seen as the "Epitom of masculinity" in the west was a wife beater



So was MLK Jr but neither of those two have any relevance to the thread. In fact that was a pretty stupid comparison. Have you entertained the thoughts of suicide yet?


----------



## legoffjacques (Jan 5, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> John Wayne who is seen as the "Epitom of masculinity" in the west was a wife beater



Yet you don't see hundeds of questions at christiananswers.com or atheist forums about whether is morally justifiable or not to beat your wife with a small rod, with your open palms or without leaving any marks.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Zyrax (Jan 5, 2016)

legoffjacques said:


> Yet you don't see hundeds of questions at christiananswers.com or atheist forums about whether is morally justifiable or not to beat your wife with a small rod, with your open palms or without leaving any marks.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2016)

>Cologne
>Germany

Wait...why was I under the impression Cologne was a French city :S

Probably because eau de cologne


----------



## legoffjacques (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes, let's compare a crime against humanity taken during times of war between two of the worst dictatorships in history and compare it to the completely mundane, daily lives we and our esteemed guests lead in Europe.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 5, 2016)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Cologne
> >Germany
> 
> Wait...why was I under the impression Cologne was a French city :S
> ...



At first I was too, until I read the article.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 5, 2016)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Cologne
> >Germany
> 
> Wait...why was I under the impression Cologne was a French city :S
> ...



It was part of france for two decades, and the brits just took the french name for it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2016)

Zaru said:


> It was part of france for two decades, and the brits just took the french name for it.


OH

THAT'S WHY ITS KNOWN AS KOLN WHEN I PLAY SHIT LIKE EU4 AND CK2

mindblown.gif


----------



## Saishin (Jan 5, 2016)

> that the incident would be seized on by anti-refugee groups.


That's for sure,especially the far right parties and anti-immigrant parties will use this event to seek further support


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 5, 2016)

Arabs are a disgusting people.


----------



## J★J♥ (Jan 5, 2016)

They got sexually culturally enriched


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2016)

What does this have to do with John Wayne?  Why even bring it up?

Also epitome*


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 5, 2016)

And they expect every other member state to follow suit? For THIS?


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jan 5, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> John Wayne who is seen as the "Epitom of masculinity" in the west was a wife beater


Sweet.
[YOUTUBE]oo0d1zTAFKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kusa (Jan 5, 2016)

Tfw you were in Cologne during that night and very close to where all that shit happened. We did not stay for too long, after seing how retarded some of them were behaving.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 5, 2016)

This is for shits like that that the Corsican went crazy when 2 firefighters were assaulted and insulted of dirty corsican.  They said they don't want to be like in the continent.  Now I think more and more people will be tempted to follow corsican example of there are not justice after that.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 5, 2016)

lol, I'm surprised this still shocks people. Wtf did Germans expect would happen?

Anyway it's pretty funny how there's a purge of this story going around. Reddit mods/admin are trying to erase it no matter where it's posted.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh please, tell me it's a fake, please tell me it's not true or a misunderstanding from my side.




> *Mayor of Cologne says women should have code of conduct to prevent future assault*
> Mayor Henriette Reker enraged people by focusing on women?s actions instead of the men who carried out the assault
> 
> The Mayor of Cologne said today that women should adopt a ?code of conduct? to prevent future assault at a crisis meeting following the sexual attack of women by 1000 men on New Year?s eve.
> ...



http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...nduct-to-prevent-future-assault-a6798186.html


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 5, 2016)

> Mayor Reker also said a “better explanation” to asylum seekers was needed about the meaning of the annual carnivals.
> 
> 
> “We need to prevent confusion about what constitutes happy behaviour and what is utterly separate from openness, especially in sexual behaviour," she said.


FUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Mael (Jan 5, 2016)

And people say the American mindset blames victims. 

Jesus H. Christ.

Honestly, this is like some bizarro form of benevolent racism.  It's making the actual citizens look like the ones who need work because apparently they feel that said Arab, North African, whatever folks will never know any better.  

Are some Europeans that afraid to come off as racist that they utterly disregard the "when in Rome" attitude that seems far more logical?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 5, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]pa7xKJHiuoM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Atlas (Jan 5, 2016)

Sunuvmann said:


> OH
> 
> THAT'S WHY ITS KNOWN AS KOLN WHEN I PLAY SHIT LIKE EU4 AND CK2
> 
> mindblown.gif



Thanks, Civ V.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 5, 2016)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> Oh please, tell me it's a fake, please tell me it's not true or a misunderstanding from my side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is legit

politicans are morons these days

honestly, I never believed this day would come. But I actually agree with feminists for once - they blame this false tolerance which shits on the values of our society in favour of "cultural enrichment"


----------



## Mael (Jan 5, 2016)

GARcher said:


> it is legit
> 
> politicans are morons these days
> 
> honestly, I never believed this day would come. But I actually agree with feminists for once - they blame this false tolerance which shits on the values of our society in favour of "cultural enrichment"



Really?  Because if anything I figured Western feminism would be pretty mute on this as they're terrified of any thought of being racist.  They have been that way in the past, even going so far as to hiss and jeer at Islamic critic Hirsi Ali when she has made cases that criticize Islam or folks/cultures of that region.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 5, 2016)

Man, Europe better get its shit together before climate really starts displacing southern populations.


----------



## Worm Juice (Jan 5, 2016)

This is not only terrible for the women that were harassed but also for the refugees that didn't do anything and will get a lot of hate poured over them.

I seriously hope these sick men will get what they deserve, they are not only abusing these women but also the whole system of morals and values in the west.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 5, 2016)

Mael said:


> Really?  Because if anything I figured Western feminism would be pretty mute on this as they're terrified of any thought of being racist.  They have been that way in the past, even going so far as to hiss and jeer at Islamic critic Hirsi Ali when she has made cases that criticize Islam or folks/cultures of that region.



well I guess there are different positions among them as well, I just checked the website of the most notably feminist journal here in Germany


----------



## Mael (Jan 5, 2016)

GARcher said:


> well I guess there are different positions among them as well, I just checked the website of the most notably feminist journal here in Germany



Sounds like a somewhat logical feminist, a rarity in the West nowadays.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 5, 2016)

well if these western sluts insist on going out without a burka then ofc they bring it on themselves.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jan 5, 2016)

It is a very sad state of affairs when, German woman are yet again, thrown on the pyre of International politics, and allowed to be sexually assaulted en masse.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 5, 2016)

some people deserve to die for this type of shit


----------



## Gunners (Jan 5, 2016)

People need to stop pimping out their citizens. If a man stepped into someone's home and molested their daughter, you'd expect the disrespect to be pointed out and handled. This situation is no different: the expectations should be made clear and the culprits should be handled.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 5, 2016)

> morons shoehorning feminism into this thread


----------



## Saishin (Jan 5, 2016)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> Oh please, tell me it's a fake, please tell me it's not true or a misunderstanding from my side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this is true,the mayor really is a dumb 



Le M?le Absolu said:


> [YOUTUBE]pa7xKJHiuoM[/YOUTUBE]


Damn look at the mess,I thought the Germans were very abiding to the rules


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 5, 2016)

Slutwalk, when?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 5, 2016)

Better yet, send the rapists back to their country of origin.


----------



## Mael (Jan 5, 2016)

/sarcasm...maybe


----------



## Eki (Jan 5, 2016)

> One of the victims, identified only as Katja L, told the K?lner Express: ?When we came out of the station, we were very surprised by the group we met, which was made up only of foreign men ? We walked through the group of men, there was a tunnel through them, we walked through ? I was groped everywhere. It was a nightmare. Although we shouted and hit them, they men didn?t stop. I was horrified and I think I was touched around 100 times over the 200 metres.?



Man that fucking sucks.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2016)

Culturally enriched with rape culture


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 5, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> John Wayne who is seen as the "Epitom of masculinity" in the west was a wife beater



_Where's muh penis, pill-grums?_


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 5, 2016)

You reap what you sow. Now they are bringing in 1.5 million more of these people with open arms.

Blame your government and your liberal attitudes, German females.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 5, 2016)

MbS said:


> Better yet, send the rapists back to their country of origin.



I find this ironic you've of all people would say that living in GB.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jan 5, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> well if these western sluts insist on going out without a burka then ofc they bring it on themselves.


*european sluts

why is this story being censored all over liberal media? this kind of thing is right up their alley.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 5, 2016)

The Handsome Klad said:


> *european sluts



That's still western.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 5, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> John Wayne who is seen as the "Epitom of masculinity" in the west was a wife beater




Reactions like this don't absolve these shits, they only reveal you don't really care about the problem, or the women suffering.

Too bad I can't carry a gun, but at least I have my spray. And it's sweet that local guys are forming street patrols to bring safety back to the streets - all the police is doing is denying there's a problem to start with.


----------



## N120 (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm assuming Germany has strict laws/penalties for this type of disgusting acts, why not use it?

Go heavy and apply the maximum punishment available. It shouldn't matter Wether it's refugees, migrants or German nationals.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 5, 2016)

Amanda said:


> Reactions like this don't absolve these shits, they only reveal you don't really care about the problem, or the women suffering.
> 
> Too bad I can't carry a gun, but at least I have my spray. And it's sweet that local guys are forming street patrols to bring safety back to the streets - *all the police is doing is denying there's a problem to start with.*



And that will only escalate the problem, I'm sure.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 5, 2016)

> “We need to prevent confusion about what constitutes happy behaviour and what is utterly separate from openness, especially in sexual behaviour," she said.



Christ...


----------



## Mael (Jan 5, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Christ...



Sometimes it really does explain the rise of the right.


----------



## N120 (Jan 5, 2016)

yep, if you allow criminal gangs to operate as they please, then that only emboldens them. Wether it be drugs, violence or whatnot.

There are some universal principles we all share regardless of borders, and to stamp down on crime of these nature happens to be one of them. I don't think there any sympathy to be found for them here or where ever they came from originally.

Germany needs to Stamp down, hard.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 5, 2016)

<argh>I read the title as arab mob sexually attacked</Argh>


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2016)

A rape in the middle of town? Are they serious?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 5, 2016)

The entire police force are a bunch of pussies 

Well they can only blame their government for harboring cultists. It sucks to be there right now. lol


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Jan 5, 2016)

>No one was arrested

What? 

Next election is probably going to the right.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 5, 2016)

Atlas said:


> And that will only escalate the problem, I'm sure.




That's the sad part, but it's the whole plot. Ever since the immigrant crisis begun the officials have been denying there are any problems, or could be any problems. People who criticized what's going on were labeled as hate talking racists.

This very quickly led to the society being divided into two. Now they're bemoaning the said division - but with the implication that the division happened because of those uneducated racists, not because the pro-immigration folk refused to take seriously the concerns of the citizens. 

It's just so damn frustrating that when another poor girl gets raped the police first tries to cover it up, and after first the social media and then the traditional media finds out, their first priority is to remind everyone that all is as it used to be and there's no need for caution. 

Then you'll get the minister of the day saying it was a sad accident but that rape as a crime isn't serious enough to stop the asylum seeking process of the rapist. Then the propaganda machine is activated and everyone is reminded that the true victim of the rape was the immigrant community for whom we should feel sorry for.

The said street patrols are in themselves a sad phenomenom, and in some cases the people behind them have connections to far right. However, this is what happens when people no longer trust the authorities.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 5, 2016)

$Kakashi$ said:


> >No one was arrested
> 
> What?
> 
> Next election is probably going to the right.


And?
This is Europe not the US
The European Right is fairly sane


----------



## Atlas (Jan 5, 2016)

Amanda said:


> That's the sad part, but it's the whole plot. Ever since the immigrant crisis begun the officials have been denying there are any problems, or could be any problems. People who criticized what's going on were labeled as hate talking racists.
> 
> This very quickly led to the society being divided into two. Now they're bemoaning the said division - but with the implication that the division happened because of those uneducated racists, not because the pro-immigration folk refused to take seriously the concerns of the citizens.
> 
> ...



More like outright censorship from what I have seen.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Jan 5, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> And?
> This is Europe not the US
> The European Right is fairly sane



I never said that was a bad thing.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 5, 2016)

Atlas said:


> More like outright censorship from what I have seen.




Well yes, crimes of the asylum seekers are apparently classified and the police is to keep silent about them. 

But when you read news about crimes, you can often tell which where committed by a foreigner - they're the ones where it's not specifically said the criminal was a native.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 5, 2016)

legoffjacques said:


> source
> Merkel: see the refugees as new opportunities!
> Cultural enrichment, muslim style.
> I'm tired of the do-gooders saiyng we shouldn't generalize, that we should open our minds and the like. These are the results.
> ...



Are you sure they were Muslims?

The article said they were drunk.  Muslims do not drink alcohol.


----------



## Mael (Jan 5, 2016)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Are you sure they were Muslims?
> 
> The article said they were drunk.  Muslims do not drink alcohol.



You can't be this naive.


----------



## Sferr (Jan 5, 2016)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Are you sure they were Muslims?
> 
> The article said they were drunk.  Muslims do not drink alcohol.



At home where they risk a fine or a jail for drinking, yeah, they usually don't or try to hide it.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 5, 2016)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Are you sure they were Muslims?
> 
> The article said they were drunk.  Muslims do not drink alcohol.




Ahhh, suddenly I flashback to that Muslim guy who invited me to bar for a drink... It was all very pleasant until he started YouTubing pro-Taleban propaganda videos. Unfortunately I wasn't awkwarded out enough to avoid the part where he tried to get me drunk enough to accept his offers of pre-marital sex... The corrupting influence of the decadent West must have got him.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 5, 2016)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Muslims do not drink alcohol.



They aren't supposed to do a lot of things that still happen.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 5, 2016)

N120 said:


> I'm assuming Germany has strict laws/penalties for this type of disgusting acts, why not use it?
> 
> Go heavy and apply the maximum punishment available. It shouldn't matter Wether it's refugees, migrants or German nationals.



That'd be islamaphobic and another nakba, you orientalist

As for Muslims and drinking they're not supposed to have gay sex or masturbate either but .


----------



## N120 (Jan 5, 2016)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Are you sure they were Muslims?
> 
> The article said they were drunk.  Muslims do not drink alcohol.



Could be, the article simply states they were Arab looking, and yes not every Arab is a Muslim. ( arabs only make up 20% of the worlds Muslim population)

In anycase, what difference would it make if they were Muslims,Jews or Christians? A criminal act is a criminal act.

It's not like criminals don't exist in the ME, they do, and the punishments are usually far harsher, many here often say that it's too harsh.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 5, 2016)

Hahaha i stayed in Saudi Arabia  for 2 years and my muslim colleagues all drink like crazy with their homemade drink. 

And you guys be surprised that most arab muslims prefer men/boys (especially white/asian good looking boys) to have sex with. Its damn true. There are also a lot of news regarding male asians being raped more than women in that country. Most of the victims are executed though because the rapist gets killed since they thought that the guy that they were raping was an actual gay dude. They dont expect resistance and they end up dead when the victim fights back for their lives.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jan 6, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Hahaha i stayed in Saudi Arabia  for 2 years and my muslim colleagues all drink like crazy with their homemade drink.
> 
> And you guys be surprised that most arab muslims prefer men/boys (especially white/asian good looking boys) to have sex with. Its damn true. There are also a lot of news regarding male asians being raped more than women in that country. Most of the victims are executed though because the rapist gets killed since they thought that the guy that they were raping was an actual gay dude. They dont expect resistance and they end up dead when the victim fights back for their lives.



You don't even know the difference between a Sunni and Shiite.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2016)

Have seen countless drunk Muslims in Vegas, Abu Dhabi, Dubai, Manama, Doha, Bern, London, Macau, and elsewhere.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 6, 2016)

$Kakashi$ said:


> >No one was arrested
> 
> What?
> 
> Next election is probably going to the right.



I heard about 8 arrested yesterday, all asylum seekers and known by the police.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 6, 2016)

Throw them in some washtubs and push them back out to sea.  They had their chance to assimilate and they chose to be shit-biscuits.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2016)

Gaawa-chan said:


> shit-biscuits.



This...I'm using this.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 6, 2016)

Not sure if they really been arrested. Others sources said no arrests yet.


----------



## J★J♥ (Jan 6, 2016)

how come that no one cares ? There was bigger outrage about rumors of Bill Cosby raping someone 40 years ago.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 6, 2016)

Mr.Blonde said:


> Sweet.
> [YOUTUBE]oo0d1zTAFKA[/YOUTUBE]



"The gun is good. The penis is evil."


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 6, 2016)

Refugees in 2016


----------



## Mael (Jan 6, 2016)

I see N120 is joining FBF in the denial drivel.

And if that's really photographic proof, then a lot of the European and Western left/liberal groups have some reality checks in need of cashing.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 6, 2016)

Lol you're right, I was had, I reversed image searched it and it's actually from a Hungarian train station, so I guess they're not sexually molesting her, it's just assault


----------



## Mael (Jan 6, 2016)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Lol you're right, I was had, I reversed image searched it and it's actually from a Hungarian train station, so I guess they're not sexually molesting her, it's just assault



Okay I was about to say that looked too crystal clear to be something so recent.

I'm surprised it's Hungarian.  They've been on lockdown as of late and if that was recent then it's going to get a lot worse for folks in Hungary.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 6, 2016)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Refugees in 2016





TasteTheDifference said:


> Lol you're right, I was had, I reversed image searched it and it's actually from a Hungarian train station, so I guess they're not sexually molesting her, it's just assault


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 6, 2016)

To me this whole incident demonstrates that the problem with letting so many migrants/asylum seekers from the Middle East is not necessarily the threat of terrorists,but that far too many people are:

A. Refusing to assimilate

B. Lack the skills and education required to be productive citizens of their host country.


----------



## Mael (Jan 6, 2016)

You left out how some European nations are reluctant to get them to assimilate over perceived fears of racism.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 6, 2016)

Mael said:


> You left out how some European nations are reluctant to get them to assimilate over perceived fears of racism.



Sweden at least seems to have woken up and actually implement some border control.

What's happening in Germany is a combination of lingering trauma over the Nazi regime and Merkel's rather ill-advised gambit to bring in migrants to make up for the decline in native German population.


----------



## Mael (Jan 6, 2016)

Germany needs to get over it.  Nobody is asking them to pull a Japan but ffs.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 6, 2016)

You know things have gone to shit when OUR ruling politicians prove more sensible than their Western counterparts.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 6, 2016)

Overwatch said:


> You know things have gone to shit when OUR ruling politicians prove more sensible than their Western counterparts.



Wasn't Bulgaria's current PM voted out of office before a few years back due to corruption scandals in his party and having organized crime connections, yet he got elected back in because his successor was even worse?


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 6, 2016)

Germany needs to get their shit together. Punish these assholes ASAP & send them back to their country. Thousands of innocent refugees who came to Germany shouldn't take the blame for a portion of their assholes. 

Also I hear a lot about problem regarding assimilation in Europe. Sometimes its hard for me to believe cause my friends who went their to study assimilated perfectly & instead of sticking with own people 24/7 they have lots of European friends with whom they spend lion share of the day. 

Anyway Germany should scatter refuges & not let them bog down to a single place & come up with some solution regarding this assimilation problem for their citizens & innocent refugees.



Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Are you sure they were Muslims?
> 
> The article said they were drunk.  *Muslims do not drink alcohol.*





Only those who can't afford it though.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 6, 2016)

> *'Cover-up' over Cologne sex assaults blamed on migration sensitivities*
> 
> Police and media have been accused of silence on wave of New Year's Eve assaults by men 'of north African or Arab appearance' because of fears of stirring social tensions
> 
> ...


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 6, 2016)

Kagekatsu said:


> Wasn't Bulgaria's current PM voted out of office before a few years back due to corruption scandals in his party and having organized crime connections, yet he got elected back in because his successor was even worse?



Basically. The audacity of these people beggars the imagination sometimes. 

But being ex-Ministry of Interior guys as well as populists, Borisov and his cronies have been doing a pretty good job with border security. It's pretty much the only thing they're good for. 

Both Cameron and Bavaria’s premier, Horst Seehofer, praised our efforts after visiting us:


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 6, 2016)

so how popular is Merkel in Germany these days? 

I'd imagine a lot of Germans would say fuck her now.. things are not really working out with the migrants there from what I can tell.. have a good time getting the ones refusing to assimilate out of the country now.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2016)

Say it with me

"OPORTUNITY"


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 6, 2016)

Opportunity


----------



## Junta1987 (Jan 6, 2016)

people like them will NEVER integrate and should get kicked out.

i am sick of it


----------



## Junta1987 (Jan 7, 2016)

Mael said:


> You left out how some European nations are reluctant to get them to assimilate over perceived fears of racism.



we have turks who are living over 40 years and many of them are STILL ot integrated . this whole "muh the European racism is fault" is total bullshit


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2016)

Kell?gem said:


> so how popular is Merkel in Germany these days?
> 
> I'd imagine a lot of Germans would say fuck her now.. things are not really working out with the migrants there from what I can tell.. have a good time getting the ones refusing to assimilate out of the country now.



More popular than Hitler.


----------



## Junta1987 (Jan 7, 2016)

Mider T said:


> More popular than Hitler.



Merkel is way to popular. She is known that she tries to sit out problems


----------



## Garcher (Jan 7, 2016)

it is more like there is no real alternative to Merkel, the other parties simple don't have the ability govern this country as it is right now

She and her party are supposed to be the "right wing", so you can imagine what the "left" parties would do

ofc there are still people who support her, but that are the same idiots who believe the uncontrolled mass migration is a win win situation for everyone


----------



## Junta1987 (Jan 7, 2016)

GARcher said:


> it is more like there is no real alternative to Merkel, the other parties simple don't have the ability govern this country as it is right now
> 
> She and her party are supposed to be the "right wing", so you can imagine what the "left" parties would do
> 
> ofc there are still people who support her, but that are the same idiots who believe the uncontrolled mass migration is a win win situation for everyone



yes sadly but true. Its time for a change


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 7, 2016)

Junta1987 said:


> we have turks who are living over 40 years and many of them are STILL ot integrated . this whole "muh the European racism is fault" is total bullshit



That's because Germany expected those "Gastarbeiter" ("guestworkers") to eventually go back and didn't bother to invest in their integration. Helping them integrate would had only increase the chances of them staying and that was the last thing Germany wanted for the longest time. By now German politicians have acknowledged past mistakes and promised to avoid them this time around.


----------



## Mael (Jan 7, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> That's because Germany expected those "Gastarbeiter" ("guestworkers") to eventually go back and didn't bother to invest in their integration. Helping them integrate would had only increase the chances of them staying and that was the last thing Germany wanted for the longest time. By now German politicians have acknowledged past mistakes and promised to avoid them this time around.



Telling women to establish a code of conduct as to not attract this sort of attention is doing it wrong.  You're supposed to be educating the immigrants and migrants on this, not telling your own citizens they're in the wrong.

That's how assimilation works.


----------



## legoffjacques (Jan 7, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> That's because Germany expected those "Gastarbeiter" ("guestworkers") to eventually go back and didn't bother to invest in their integration. Helping them integrate would had only increase the chances of them staying and that was the last thing Germany wanted for the longest time. By now German politicians have acknowledged past mistakes and promised to avoid them this time around.



Yep, it's totally the fault of the host nations if muslims didn't integrate in England, Sweden, Denmark, France, Belgium, Germany and Norway . And Turks are relatively civil when compared to their arab and asian counterparts, yet they still give enormous promblems.
Other ethnicities did integrate after some years, so the problem aren't the big bad Western Governments looking to keep muslims down, but the other way around. Huge numbers of them are not fit to stay and integrate in a liberal, modern democracy,

But shifting the blame, avoiding criticism and responsability and getting offended are an old time muslim tactic, so let's keep repeating the same record.
The US until now has had fewer issues because they are too far to be reached by their hordes and can heavily filter their numbers and backgrounds,


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 7, 2016)

legoffjacques said:


> Yep, it's totally the fault of the host nations if muslims didn't integrate in England, Sweden, Denmark, France, Belgium, Germany and Norway . And Turks are relatively civil when compared to their arab and asian counterparts, yet they still give enormous promblems.
> Other ethnicities did integrate after some years, so the problem aren't the big bad Western Governments looking to keep muslims down, but the other way around. Huge numbers of them are not fit to stay and integrate in a liberal, modern democracy,



Other "ethniticties" don''t exist in those numbers. Except "German-Russians" and they haven't integrated too well either. The bigger a group gets the harder it is for them to integrate without help. It's not a muslim thing.




> But shifting the blame, avoiding criticism and responsability and getting offended are an old time muslim tactic, so let's keep repeating the same record.


And shifting blame to minorities as an old rightist tactic. 


> The US until now has had fewer issues because they are too far to be reached by their hordes and can heavily filter their numbers and backgrounds,



The US has problems with other minorities.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 7, 2016)

i wonder if middle eastern nations have problems integrating whitey?


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 7, 2016)

Mael said:


> Telling women to establish a code of conduct as to not attract this sort of attention is doing it wrong.



Your talking about a mayor of a city. And AFAIK she was asked what women could do to avoid such things. Her answer may not have been very feministic, hence the shitstorm, but it made sense in a practical way. What was she supposed to answer anyway? "Women shouldn't change anything, it's those men that need to change?" How is that gonna help any girl from getting attacked as long as this problem exists and those men haven't changed? What would you tell your own daughter?

Note: It wasn't her answer to the problem, just to that specific question.



> You're supposed to be educating the immigrants and migrants on this,


That's what she said too.



> not telling your own citizens they're in the wrong.


I don't think anybody did that.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 7, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> i wonder if middle eastern nations have problems integrating whitey?



They would, provided 'whiteys' immigrated in large numbers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## legoffjacques (Jan 7, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> Other "ethniticties" don''t exist in those numbers. Except "German-Russians" and they haven't integrated too well either. The bigger a group gets the harder it is for them to integrate without help. It's not a muslim thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't see German-Russians leaving in flocks to go and fight for Russia in Ukraine, planning terror attacks or instituting no-go zones, doing this Cologne shit or preaching hate towards Germany in the biggest Berlin's Mosque. The global ruckus muslim minorities causes everywhere, form Western Countries to places like India, Philippines and China is uncomparable, and not at all reducible to urr durr racism.

There is a fundamental difference in their way to see the world, from the fact that they tend to identificate themselves with their religion over everything else, to their ofter literal interpretation of their Holy Book and the fact that a global majority of them support Shar'ia.

But ok, let's deny the facts and absolve them at every turn becuase we still can't see the difference between them and every other minority group.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2016)

Refugees aren't supposed to be integrated

Refugees are supposed to go back once their mess is sorted out

That's why "Refugee" status gets such a carte blanche, and "migrant status" gets regulated depending on the interests of the host nation.


SoGu likes to delude you with these tricks where they are "migrants" or "refugees" whenever the most benefits for that group of people can be assumed.

Because he's a nice guy, at his heart, and probably doesn't realize that is what he's doing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mael (Jan 7, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> Your talking about a mayor of a city. And AFAIK she was asked what women could do to avoid such things. Her answer may not have been very feministic, hence the shitstorm, but it made sense in a practical way. What was she supposed to answer anyway? "Women shouldn't change anything, it's those men that need to change?" How is that gonna help any girl from getting attacked as long as this problem exists and those men haven't changed? What would you tell your own daughter?
> 
> Note: It wasn't her answer to the problem, just to that specific question.
> 
> ...



I don't like feminism but at least I know who's in the wrong, the Arab/North African men.  She should be saying the perps will be found and punished and leave some bullshit code of conduct out if it.

Of course you'll excuse victim blaming as white Westerners aren't involved.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 7, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> What was she supposed to answer anyway?



Perhaps condemn the migrants that raped and molested these females, and make perfectly clear that this sort of behaviour and attitude is unacceptable in a country that took them in, and charge them for rape and sexual assault?

Just a thought.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 7, 2016)

Mael said:


> I don't like feminism but at least I know who's in the wrong, the Arab/North African men.  She should be saying the perps will be found and punished and leave some bullshit code of conduct out if it.



Well, she did both. 

Though calling it "code of conduct", when it's really just advising  women (after being asked to) to use common sense in potentially dangerous situations, amounts to sheer alarmism. Is it victim blaming when tourists in Rome are advised to not carry their wallets in their backpockets, because of pickpockets?

BTW: These attacks were first and foremost robberies, the sexual harassment came along with it.



> Of course you'll excuse victim blaming as white Westerners aren't involved.



Can't excuse something that didn't happen. Nor would I in this case.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 7, 2016)

MbS said:


> Perhaps condemn the migrants that raped and molested these females, and make perfectly clear that this sort of behaviour and attitude is unacceptable in a country that took them in, and charge them for rape and sexual assault?
> 
> Just a thought.



And what makes you say she didn't?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 7, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> And what makes you say she didn't?



Show me where it says she did.


----------



## Junta1987 (Jan 7, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> That's because Germany expected those "Gastarbeiter" ("guestworkers") to eventually go back and didn't bother to invest in their integration. Helping them integrate would had only increase the chances of them staying and that was the last thing Germany wanted for the longest time. By now German politicians have acknowledged past mistakes and promised to avoid them this time around.



the last 10 or so years we did spend much money for integration but the results are only a little better.I read that Italians have worse school marks then other migrants in Germany but are far better integrated then Turks. (i am not sure if this is still up-to-date))



Son of Goku said:


> By now German politicians have acknowledged past mistakes and promised to avoid them this time around.



this idea is retarded. you can't integrate several million people at once (especially with an OPEN border where more people come)


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 7, 2016)

MbS said:


> Show me where it says she did.



Couldn't find an english transcript of the press conference, so help yourself:

[YOUTUBE]KRzfSx-I-3o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 7, 2016)

Junta1987 said:


> the last 10 or so years we did spend much money for integration but the results are only a little better. Italians for example have worse school marks then Germans but are far better integrated then Turks.


Too little too late.



> this idea is retarded. you can't integrate several million people at once (especially with an OPEN border where more people come)



Well, what other choice is there?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 7, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> Couldn't find an english transcript of the press conference, so help yourself:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]KRzfSx-I-3o[/YOUTUBE]



> posts video conveniently with no translation and over 40 minutes long
> search urself

_Very_ suspicious.

You made the claim dumbass, the burden of evidence is on you to prove it.

Funny how you're floundering now since you can't back up your bull-schict.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 7, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> Well, she did both.
> 
> Though calling it "code of conduct", when it's really just advising  women (after being asked to) to use common sense in potentially dangerous situations, amounts to sheer alarmism. Is it victim blaming when tourists in Rome are advised to not carry their wallets in their backpockets, because of pickpockets?
> 
> BTW: These attacks were first and foremost robberies, the sexual harassment came along with it.



oh god, she was advising women to stay away one arm length from strangers. That will certainly stop a group of 20 men.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 7, 2016)

GARcher said:


> oh god, she was advising women to stay away one arm length from strangers. That will certainly stop a group of 20 men.



"*more *than one arm length"

So you would advise women to do what? Stay home?


----------



## Garcher (Jan 7, 2016)

you know what one of the men who was already arrested by the police told them

"I am a Syrian, you have to be nice to be. Mrs Merkel invited me."

Some shredded their residence permit in front of the police and said "You can't do anything against me, I will just get a new one tomorrow"

I didn't came up with this, the police gave out this information. Yes, there are "refugees" (or like I like to call them nowadays, illegal immigrants) among the culprits. Surprise


----------



## Garcher (Jan 7, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> "*more *than one arm length"
> 
> So you would advise women to do what? Stay home?



HOW ABOUT DEALING WITH CULPRITS YOU MORON

the reaction of a mayor shouldn't be: walk in fear through our city
the reaction should be: we will eradicate this thread with most hard response possible

jeez

and have you ever thought about how difficult it is to keep a really SAFE distance in the city centre at places where lots of people are?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 7, 2016)

GARcher said:


> HOW ABOUT DEALING WITH CULPRITS YOU MORON
> 
> the reaction of a mayor shouldn't be: walk in fear through our city
> *the reaction should be: we will eradicate this thread with most hard response possible*
> ...



Seems like a plan.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 7, 2016)

GARcher said:


> HOW ABOUT DEALING WITH CULPRITS YOU MORON


That wasn't the question genius. How is it that politicians get critcised for dodging questions, but when one of them actually answers one it creates a shitstorm?



> the reaction of a mayor shouldn't be: walk in fear through our city


That wasn't her reaction.


> and have you ever thought about how difficult it is to keep a really SAFE distance in the city centre at places where lots of people are?



Yes it can be very difficult. But did she imply otherwise?


----------



## Arishem (Jan 7, 2016)

This shit also went down in Hamburg, Z?rich, Salzburg, and Helsinki. 



Here's a police quote from this article: 





> Zur Frage der Herkunft der M?nner vor dem Hauptbahnhof berichtet der Beamte der Zeitung, durch seine Gruppe habe es in der Nacht 15 vorl?ufige Festnahmen gegeben. Diese Personen seien ?definitiv erst wenige Tage oder Wochen? in Deutschland gewesen: ?Von diesen Personen waren 14 aus Syrien und eine aus Afghanistan. Das ist die Wahrheit. Auch wenn sie schmerzt
> 
> On the question of the origin of the men in front of the train station [Bundespolizei] officers tell the paper [FAZ], that his group had 15 provisionally arrests in the night. Those persons were "definitely only a few days or weeks" in Germany:"From these people 14 were from Syria and one from Afghanistan. That is the truth. Even if it hurts."


You have to wonder how many more European cities will be added to the list before the week is up.


----------



## legoffjacques (Jan 7, 2016)

Arishem said:


> This shit also went down in Hamburg, Z?rich, Salzburg, and Helsinki.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a police quote from this article: You have to wonder how many more European cities will be added to the list before the week is up.


Waiting for someone else to say it's the women's or West's fault for not integrating them 




Son of Goku said:


> BTW: These attacks were first and foremost robberies, the sexual harassment came along with it.


According to which data are you basing this assumption? Why you are prioritizing one aspect while erasing the other? So that the perpetrators don't seem savages in addition to street criminals?
Similar shit occurred at Tahrir Square in Egypt and other countries during the Arab Spring.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 7, 2016)

Now with its own wiki.


----------



## Junta1987 (Jan 7, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> Too little too late.



Thats not a fucking excuse. Italians managed to integrate and if people don't bother to integrate (like some Turks and Arabs) then they don't deserve to be here



Son of Goku said:


> Well, what other choice is there?



close borders, kick out the rapists and terror suspects. Reduce the number of refugees. we can't risk the homeland security


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 7, 2016)

Junta1987 said:


> Thats not a fucking excuse. Italians managed to integrate and if people don't bother to integrate (like some Turks and Arabs) then they don't deserve to be here



Not an excuse. An explaination. 

Italians don't have the numbers the Turks have, a lot of them went back to Italy over time, which made it easier for the remaining Italians to learn the language and integrate. And back in the 60s Italians were just as hated and unwelcome as Turks later on. Some Bars and Restaurants even had signs saying "No Italians allowed".



> close borders, kick out the rapists and terror suspects. Reduce the number of refugees. we can't risk the homeland security



How is that an alternative to integrating those who are already here and can't be kicked out cause they're not rapists and terror suspects? Save your breath, it's not.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 7, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> Too little too late
> 
> Because clearly it's the goverment's job to take care of you



They better. Or else people are just gonna take care of themselves and you may not like the outcome. 


EDIT: too little too late, Banham.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2016)

Seems like you are bent to yank the bait from the jaws of indifference

But not well enough to indulge engagement. Try harder, your 1984 is showing.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 7, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> Seems like you are bent to yank the bait from the jaws of indifference
> 
> But not well enough to indulge engagement. Try harder, your 1984 is showing.



Try harder? 
You're the one you can't muster a proper comeback and tries hiding it by posting incoherrent BS.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> Try harder?
> You're the one you can't muster a proper comeback and tries hiding it by posting incoherrent BS.



I.. what?

Really? That's what you're going with? Bantz?

It's... you're just so weird.

I mean, it's not that hard to see where you're cracked man, but every time your process goes through those cracks, it's like you become a cartoon of yourself or something

I don't think I can engage with you when you're like this. Please get a grip or something


----------



## Junta1987 (Jan 7, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> Not an excuse. An explaination.
> 
> Italians don't have the numbers the Turks have, a lot of them went back to Italy over time, which made it easier for the remaining Italians to learn the language and integrate.



Even it is true that there are not nearly as many italians as turks the time distance between those two and turks are not nearly as integrated as italiens



Son of Goku said:


> Some Bars and Restaurants even had signs saying "No Italians allowed".



source



Son of Goku said:


> How is that an alternative to integrating those who are already here and can't be kicked out cause they're not rapists and terror suspects? Save your breath, it's not.



it is not possible to integrate millions at once. We must kick out rapists and everyone who dont have a pass for homeland security reasons. If you want to get bombed then fine but not me. Its not that hard for isis to infiltrate Europe with lets say 100 fighter

what Europe must do is defeat ISIS and build safe zones in Iraq and Syria for refugees (and train people who want to fight them)


----------



## Mael (Jan 7, 2016)

SoG cucking hard for the "migrants."

Dude move to the Middle East.  You can't seem to not escape making them faultless.

Then again you're like many tumblr folk out there making excuses for behavior like this since they're not European/North American white men.


----------



## Junta1987 (Jan 7, 2016)

Mael said:


> You left out how some European nations are reluctant to get them to assimilate over perceived fears of racism.



If some countries want to limit who can live there thats their decition. The only solution for them is to get out of the EU. I would not shed tears if the Eu would disapear


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 8, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> Other "ethniticties" don''t exist in those numbers. Except "German-Russians" and they haven't integrated too well either. The bigger a group gets the harder it is for them to integrate without help. It's not a muslim thing.



Ok then, explain to me why Hindus and Sikhs, especially Sikhs, are so much better integrated into British society than Muslims tend to be, despite sharing the same geographic origin a lot of the time? There exist large numbers of Hindus and Sikhs who have migrated to the UK, raised families, and have integrated very well into British society, so why is it that Muslims have not?


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Jan 8, 2016)

The rapefugees aren`t able to speak German so they prepared notes in advance:

"Ich will ficken" --> "I want to fuck"
"Gro?e Br?ste" --> "Big breasts"
"Ich t?te sie" --> "I`ll kill you"  (Seems menacing their victims was a part of the plan)
"Ich will dich k?ssen" --> "I will kiss you"

Source: 


Proof that they even prepared themselves for the sexual assault.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Jan 8, 2016)

Darth Xanatos said:


> The rapefugees aren`t able to speak German so they prepared notes in advance:
> 
> "Ich will ficken" --> "I want to fuck"
> "Gro?e Br?ste" --> "Big breasts"
> ...


dick for brains


----------



## Mael (Jan 8, 2016)

Religion of Pick-Up Lines


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 8, 2016)

A day will come when creatures like Merkel and SoG will pay dearly for their betrayal of European civilization.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 8, 2016)

This is fucking awful and makes my blood boil.


----------



## Mael (Jan 8, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> This is fucking awful and makes my blood boil.



Clearly Germany needs to do a better job integrating those poor, misunderstood Syrian nationals. 

/SoGcasm


----------



## Megu-Nee (Jan 8, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> This is fucking awful and makes my blood boil.


this article is quite jumbled up.. it started up with the rape case then talk about the cologne case when it's not connected


> The suspects are not asylum-seekers. The 21-year-old man and his brother are long-term German residents, while the two 14-year-olds live in Switzerland and the Netherlands.


dumb, horny teenagers


> But the leaked police report, published in Bild newspaper and Spiegel, a news magazine, claims that one of those involved in the Cologne incident told officers: “I am Syrian. You have to treat me kindly. Mrs Merkel invited me.”
> 
> Another tore up his residence permit before the eyes of police, and told them: “You can’t do anything to me, I can get a new one tomorrow.”


... dumb or dumb..?

why can't the police do something lol.. isn't there any law about disturbing public peace or sth like that.. just put these dicks in jail


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 8, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> This is fucking awful and makes my blood boil.



As the progressives are saying, the women should learn a "code of conduct". Preferably dress modestly and remain in their homes while not attended by a man.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 8, 2016)

How polite of them to use "Sie" (thee) instead of "dich" (you).

Ich t?te Sie = "I shall kill thee"


----------



## Mael (Jan 8, 2016)

Megaharrison said:


> As the progressives are saying, the women should learn a "code of conduct". Preferably dress modestly and remain in their homes while not attended by a man.



Just ask SoG.  He's all for bringing in some good old fashioned Islamic morality to the decadent West.

I know many of these guilty folks aren't refugees, but they represent just what Germany and Scandinavia opened themselves up to.

If Trudeau (Canada) is as smart as he claims, he'll be keeping a close eye on his own batches of refugees.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 8, 2016)

Mael said:


> SoG cucking hard for the "migrants."
> 
> Dude move to the Middle East.  You can't seem to not escape making them faultless.


Dude enough with the lies, your nose will end up outgrowing Mega's. 




Xyloxi said:


> Ok then, explain to me why Hindus and Sikhs, especially Sikhs, are so much better integrated into British society than Muslims tend to be, despite sharing the same geographic origin a lot of the time? There exist large numbers of Hindus and Sikhs who have migrated to the UK, raised families, and have integrated very well into British society, so why is it that Muslims have not?



Lack of language skills and socio-economic reasons in general.



> Research published in the Journal for the Scientific Study of Religion in 2013 is useful here.
> 
> Based on BSA data and interviews with hundreds of British Muslims, it found that they were indeed more socially conservative than other Britons on gender roles in the home, divorce, premarital sex, abortion, homosexuality, and same-sex marriage.
> 
> ...





Darth Xanatos said:


> "Ich will dich k?ssen" --> "I will kiss you"



It's "I want to kiss you"



Mael said:


> Clearly Germany needs to do a better job integrating those poor, misunderstood Syrian nationals.
> 
> /SoGcasm



Criminals need to be 'integrated' into prisons or sent back to their home countries if possible.

The Syrians who've been living in Europe for years are pretty well integrated, due to their small numbers and educational background. The current influx of Syrians will have it harder to integrate due to their numbers and generally more lacking education, so they'll need more help.


----------



## Mael (Jan 8, 2016)

What they'll need is prosecution under the law.

You really like sugarcoating this.

And your article fails to also point out Muslims consider themselves Muslims first and then Britons, unlike Hindus and Sikhs who can get with the program and understand how to properly assimilate.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 8, 2016)

SoG needs to get his anus culturally enriched by his beloved Syrians before he changes his mind. Maybe he still won't.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 8, 2016)

These degenerates should seek refuge at the bottom of the Mediterranean. An Assad deathcamp or daesh promo video is suitable too.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 8, 2016)

Mael said:


> What they'll need is prosecution under the law.


That's what I said dimwit.



> And your article fails to also point out Muslims consider themselves Muslims first and then Britons, unlike Hindus and Sikhs who can get with the program and understand how to properly assimilate.



The article is about explaining the reasons behind the lack of integration, not about the symptoms that come with it. 



Megaharrison said:


> SoG needs to get his anus culturally enriched by his beloved Syrians before he changes his mind. Maybe he still won't.



Thanks for sharing your Tel Avivan gayparade experiences Meg, but these practices aren't really for me.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 8, 2016)

Overwatch said:


> A day will come when creatures like Merkel and SoG will pay dearly for their betrayal of *European* civilization.





> The Bulgars were semi-nomadic warrior tribes of *Turkic* extraction who flourished in the Pontic-Caspian steppe and the Volga region during the 7th century. Emerging as nomadic equestrians in the Volga-Ural region, according to some researchers their roots can be traced to *Central Asia*.


----------



## Mael (Jan 8, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> That's what I said dimwit.



But you're still agreeing with the "code of conduct" statement, therefore you're a cuck.



> The article is about explaining the reasons behind the lack of integration, not about the symptoms that come with it.



No, that's pretty much the very core of their identity.  Islam first, nation second.  That's why they can't assimilate the way Hindus and Sikhs, even with education.


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Jan 9, 2016)

This guy gets it right. People need to wake up.

[YOUTUBE]08ZPbUBmb30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 9, 2016)

This almost make's Trump's racist rants actually sane.


----------



## Zenith (Jan 9, 2016)

just to add to the whole bs campaign of integration, I overheard a bunch of these creatures some days ago as I was waiting for the Jubilee line train to  catch up with some workmates and celebrate new years eve

one of them was boastfully talking about "fucking white girls" to spite their parents and siblings etc. The whole banter was disgusting to hear and I'm not someone easily prone to anger or disgust.

What I witnessed literally just flies in the face of whatever propaganda people try to tell me that these people are "innocent" and culturally enriching. 

The only good takeaway is I will not be living in Europe in the incoming years


----------



## J★J♥ (Jan 9, 2016)

Tyrannos said:


> This almost make's Trump's racist rants actually sane.



Trump never said anything even remotely racist.


----------



## Mael (Jan 9, 2016)

J★J♥ said:


> Trump never said anything even remotely racist.



Latinos are rapists.

He said that in inference.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2016)

I received reports from friends in germany that similar mobs happened not only in K?ln, but also in Hamburg and Stutgard

They also add that there has been judicial activism, with judges actively seeking lighter sentences to crimes committed by migrants so not to jeopardize their visa

As a response to the rising tensions, nationalist groups have taken to some activism of their own.

Hells Angels gangs for example, notorious for controlling areas like the red light districts, have publicly vowed to start organizing vigilantic groups


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 9, 2016)

Mael said:


> Latinos are rapists.
> 
> He said that in inference.



 he said that to Mexicans an Nationality.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

So Merkel said refugees who commit crime in their host country should be sent back with greater ease than now.

Thank you, Angela. Doing that is in the best interest of everyone included. Firstly, justice demands it. Secondly, it discourages others from abusing the good will of the people who took them in. And thirdly, it should lessen hostility against the innocent refugees / immigrants who have done nothing wrong.

Openness, truthfulness and justice. That's all I'm asking. Covering up crimes simply doesn't work in the modern world, but it does turn facts into gossip and blur the lines between innocents and actual perperators. We don't need revenge attacks against outsider just because the actual thugs got away.


----------



## Zenith (Jan 9, 2016)

Amanda said:


> So Merkel said refugees who commit crime in their host country should be sent back with greater ease than now.
> 
> Thank you, Angela. Doing that is in the best interest of everyone included. Firstly, justice demands it. Secondly, it discourages others from abusing the good will of the people who took them in. And thirdly, it should lessen hostility against the innocent refugees / *immigrants who have done nothing wrong.*
> 
> Openness, truthfulness and justice. That's all I'm asking. Covering up crimes simply doesn't work in the modern world, but it does turn facts into gossip and blur the lines between innocents and actual perperators. We don't need revenge attacks against outsider just because the actual thugs got away.



agreed on everything except the highlighted bit 

I'm on holiday in Northern Italy right now and just yesterday I read a news of a local couple that was attacked by a bunch of immigrants who wanted to sexually assault his girl. These people are making it hard not to generalize 

really hard

and the boyfriend who of course fought for his girl ended being beaten up with scars and wounds everywhere 

The comment feed for that news was just what you'd expect: disgust and blind rage


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

Zenith said:


> agreed on everything except the highlighted bit
> 
> I'm on holiday in Northern Italy right now and just yesterday I read a news of a local couple that was attacked by a bunch of immigrants who wanted to sexually assault his girl. These people are making it hard not to generalize
> 
> ...




I know it's hard to not to cry in anger against them all, but really, there are honest people who only seek refuge or better life. Some I know personally. It wouldn't be fair to lay collective punishment on them all. 

Which is part of the reason why I take such insult in the argument that their cultural background makes them unable to understand either that what they're doing is a rape, or that rape is inherently wrong. How is that even a defense? How is depicting them as members of such a savage culture supposed to ease their way into the host community? And doesn't that run against the argument that they're not all rapists?

I'm sure everyone everywhere knows what rape is. It's a question of caring about the person you're interacting with, of respecting other humans.


----------



## Zenith (Jan 9, 2016)

they don't care sweetheart that's the issue

they are primitive

and primitive people understand only repercussions

it's the same phenomenon to a lesser degree on the internet where people flippantly use racial slurs(which I am guilty of at times) or other insults when in real life they would not


----------



## Rain (Jan 9, 2016)

*Police: refugees commit less crime than Germans*



> Refugees are not responsible for a disproportionate rise in crime in Germany, actually committing less than is average in German society, police confirmed on Friday.
> 
> The total number of crimes committed by refugees is somewhere in the "low six-digit area," according to police documents seen by conservative newspaper Die Welt.
> 
> ...





This is simply right-wingers fearmongering while ignoring the fact that it is their countrymen who rape  women far more often. If they care so much about women they should be more cautious about their brothers and fathers and friends than immigrants. The problem is here that men rape women, a fact which many faux-concerned people in this very thread like to ridicule when attacking feminism.


----------



## Zenith (Jan 9, 2016)

#check#your#white#privilege


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 9, 2016)

Rain said:


> This is simply right-wingers fearmongering while ignoring the fact that it is their countrymen who rape  women far more often. If they care so much about women they should be more cautious about their brothers and fathers and friends than immigrants.



And native men who rape women (and men) are tried and if found guilty imprisoned. Here we're seeing the establishment making excuses and turning a blind eye to rape committed by economic migrants. That's setting a dangerous precedent.

But nah, we're only concerned when migrants do et because we're all really just racists and right-wingers and fear mongering, because we all secretly enjoy goading SoG.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

Zenith said:


> they don't care sweetheart that's the issue




Well, yes. They do know what they're doing and that it's wrong, they just don't care.

And why would they? Police keeps their crimes a secret, they might get a little slap on the wrists (a few months in jail), they still get the asylum they sought and then proceed to live the sweet life on the taxpayer money. The gullible fools they're leeching off even come up with excuses in their defense!




Rain said:


> This is simply right-wingers fearmongering while ignoring the fact that it is their countrymen who rape  women far more often. If they care so much about women they should be more cautious about their brothers and fathers and friends than immigrants. The problem is here that men rape women, a fact which many faux-concerned people in this very thread like to ridicule when attacking feminism.




Immigrants are over represented in the rape and other crime statistics in Finland, and that is a fact admitted even by the pro-immigration folk.

Likewise, the Finnish police have little by little come to admit that sexual harassing has become a phenomenom with the refugee men. They're also responding to it by trying to educate the refugees about women's rights here. 

In fact, just yesterday one high ranking police officer said the problem is girls don't report the harassing they've suffered, and that most cases go unpunished. 

But go on denying it. That will help the situation, surely.

As for rape committed by the natives, of course I'm against it as well, and continuously demand harsher punishment for sexual crimes.


----------



## Mael (Jan 9, 2016)

Rain said:


> This is simply right-wingers fearmongering while ignoring the fact that it is their countrymen who rape  women far more often. If they care so much about women they should be more cautious about their brothers and fathers and friends than immigrants. The problem is here that men rape women, a fact which many faux-concerned people in this very thread like to ridicule when attacking feminism.



No it isn't.

And of course citizens would have more crimes because THEY FUCKING LIVE THERE AND ARE MORE NUMEROUS!

I know communism makes you stupid but God damn...


----------



## J★J♥ (Jan 9, 2016)

Mael said:


> Latinos are rapists.
> 
> He said that in inference.



He was talking about illegal immigrants. Which they are very often.


----------



## Mael (Jan 9, 2016)

J★J♥ said:


> He was talking about illegal immigrants. Which they are very often.



Got solid evidence?


----------



## Nello (Jan 9, 2016)

Mael said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> And of course citizens would have more crimes because THEY FUCKING LIVE THERE AND ARE MORE NUMEROUS!
> 
> I know communism makes you stupid but God damn...





> Refugees are not responsible for a disproportionate rise in crime in Germany





> disproportionate


----------



## Mael (Jan 9, 2016)

But it's a stupid article to post like it's trying to make these folks blameless.

No, really, why bother in a thread specifically aimed at a rise in migrants and asylum-seekers who commit these sorts of things?

The point still stands there's more crime among locals because they're the general populace.  Refugees are a handful but something so en masse shouldn't elicit calls for codes of conduct to your own citizens.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

J★J♥ said:


> He was talking about illegal immigrants. Which they are very often.




I have no knowledge of the situation in America, but that's an unfortunate way to put it. Even if many crimes were committed by immigrants, it doesn't necessarily translate to many immigrants committing crime, if you follow me. Likely much of the crime is caused by the same individuals / groups, and majority of the immigrant community is innocent. 

And then we need to remember that immigrants are never one homogenous bunch of people, but that they have wildly different backgrounds socially and culturally. 

But the point is, sentence the guilty ones and let the innocents go. Don't generalize into one direction or the other.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2016)

So, adding to K?ln, Hamburg, and Stuttgard, now Berlin has 3 confirmed cases.

Apparently, reports from the media have been heavily suppressed


----------



## Shinryu (Jan 9, 2016)

German sluts got what was coming to them constantly supporting the immigration of middle eastern men that come from a culture that sees women as thoughtless fuck toys, what did you expect? The muslims to treat you with respect? Thats nonsense in Islamic culture you are a woman you submit to a man or get beaten until you submit, you get rape and raise the child of the rapist you have no say at all.  Your shaming wont do anything to these men because in their eyes you are a woman anything you say means nothing at all, you simply exist to pleasure their dicks. I expect more mass attempted rapes like this to occur in the future.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 9, 2016)

the real kicker is that they're not even screening the refugees

letting in a horde of uneducated men from countries where women have the same rights as dogshit is bad enough

these fuckers are coming from a literal hellhole where atrocities are the norm


----------



## Mael (Jan 9, 2016)

Arishem said:


> the real kicker is that they're not even screening the refugees
> 
> letting in a horde of uneducated men from countries where women have the same rights as dogshit is bad enough
> 
> these fuckers are coming from a literal hellhole where atrocities are the norm



Don't tell folks like Rain and SoG though.  Facts hurt feels.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> Apparently, reports from the media have been heavily suppressed




I understand the wish to not to cause panic or hostility, but their chosen strategy just doesn't work in the age of social media. In fact it's counter productive. 



Arishem said:


> the real kicker is that they're not even screening the refugees




That's my problem here, really. 

I'm not against immigration as a general phenomenom, indeed I support it. But I can't accept uncontrolled immigration where people just walk into a country in masses and demand to get to stay, and nobody knows who they really are.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 9, 2016)

it just keeps getting worse


a mob of these scum forced their way into a bielefeld club to attack the guests

only violence stoppped them from assaulting the women inside


----------



## Jagger (Jan 9, 2016)

It sucks I don't understand German, or at least have a translation of the article.


----------



## Easley (Jan 9, 2016)

The mainstream media, even in the UK, stooped to a new low following these attacks. It's obvious that they didn't want to report on them at all, but the news got out elsewhere and _forced_ them to acknowledge what happened. This story would've been buried if they had their way - like it never existed. Even after being exposed for deceit and obfuscation they are still loathe to condemn the actual perpetrators. It doesn't fit their agenda, political beliefs, or worldview.

Feminists have come off even worse. Their hypocrisy on this issue is clear as day, but they don't care. The only women they care about is themselves.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jan 9, 2016)

Instead of looking for opportunities in these so-called desperate people, why didn't Germany not allow in a controlled number like the UK did?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 9, 2016)

Sosuke Aizen said:


> Instead of looking for opportunities in these so-called desperate people, why didn't Germany not allow in a controlled number like the UK did?



Because Germans are economic and social fuckwits who think that might is right is somehow leadership.

They've got it into their heads that they're somehow the 'America of Europe' when all they're doing is warming up the big seat for the UK.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

So, I just learned that even after you have taken into consideration differences in age and gender ratio, social standing and location of residence, immigrants from certain region are statistically speaking 12 times more likely to commit rape than the natives. 

Another difference is that European men usually rape while intoxicated, but Africans and Asians rarely so. Also, Asian and especially African women are more likely to get raped than Europeans. For Africans, they're in four times greater risk of getting raped. 

(Sorry, source in Finnish: )


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 9, 2016)

Amanda said:


> For Africans, they're in four times greater risk of getting raped.



Perhaps the Confederacy _did_ have a point against emancipation after all.

Sorry Zero.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

The sexual violence against the immigrant women was the topic I wanted to bring up when my research brought me to that article. Apparently (and unsurprisingly) the women who have joined the refugee migration are suffering from this as well. They're being forced to prostitution, sometimes by their own husbands. 

I'll see if I manage to find the original source for that.


----------



## Junta1987 (Jan 9, 2016)

Amanda said:


> So Merkel said refugees who commit crime in their host country should be sent back with greater ease than now.
> 
> Thank you, Angela. Doing that is in the best interest of everyone included. Firstly, justice demands it. Secondly, it discourages others from abusing the good will of the people who took them in. And thirdly, it should lessen hostility against the innocent refugees / immigrants who have done nothing wrong.
> 
> Openness, truthfulness and justice. That's all I'm asking. Covering up crimes simply doesn't work in the modern world, but it does turn facts into gossip and blur the lines between innocents and actual perperators. We don't need revenge attacks against outsider just because the actual thugs got away.



Sorry but people who believe her are naive or stupid. Her idea is to distribute the refugees to all EU states but countries like Poland are not stupid. Even Sweden (!!!) had to introduce passport control because they cant take more of them

What happened in K?ln was just the tip of the Iceberg. Sex attacks happen in T?bingen

This bitch had even the nerves to say that "we must accept the fact that migrants are more criminal 

She is the one who let those people in now she has to go. F*** Merkel and f*** everyone who still supports her


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

I know it doesn't look good for her. But her comment about crime needing to be punished was correct, and so I agreed with her there.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 9, 2016)

Two young girls (15 and 14) were raped by 4 Syrian refugees on New Years Eve.
Police kept it quiet until now.



Welcome to the new germany.


----------



## Junta1987 (Jan 9, 2016)

ExoSkel said:


> Two young girls (15 and 14) were raped by 4 Syrian refugees on New Years Eve.
> Police kept it quiet until now.
> 
> 
> ...



It makes me sick. Pegida is right about our media (lie press) They dont want to acknoledge the elethant in the room that Merkel fucked up  when she opened the borders


----------



## Mael (Jan 9, 2016)

Guess there was opportunity after all...just not the one Angela hoped for.

Look out, Canada.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2016)

maybe the reason why african women are four times more likely to suffer rape than a local one, is because only one out of a million of refugees is actually a woman, and thus each victim becomes a more significant portion


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

Mael said:


> Guess there was opportunity after all...just not the one Angela hoped for.
> 
> Look out, Canada.




Different cases. Anyone can just walk into Germany, while Canada picks the cherries it wants.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 9, 2016)

I honestly wonder just how much more of this german society is going to take before they start "dealing" with these scumbags themselves.. Which of course is going to include innocent migrants who did nothing wrong, but that's another fault of europe (or in this case specifically germany) just openly accepting thousands apon thousands without a reasonably thurough screening process, or impressing apon said migrants that they have to live by their would-be new country's laws and cultural norms.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 9, 2016)

ExoSkel said:


> Two young girls (15 and 14) were raped by 4 Syrian refugees on New Years Eve.
> Police kept it quiet until now.
> 
> 
> ...



If only they had kept them at 'more than one arm length'.


----------



## Mael (Jan 9, 2016)

Can't wait for SoGu to bullshit through this.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfarus said:


> I honestly wonder just how much more of this german society is going to take before they start "dealing" with these scumbags themselves..




Well, the right and the far right have already started volunteer street patrols in many countries. And refugee centers are being burned by vandals. I don't know how many have died as result - I remember at least one victim.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 9, 2016)

Markel, oh heck, all German politicians except the far right, really have no solution to offer the German people other then proposing to 'distribute migrants equally throughout the EU'.

And no way in hell is that going to happen. 

Germans are pretty much fucked.

R.I.P in pieces Fourth Reich (1990-2016).


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jan 9, 2016)

MbS said:


> Markel, oh heck, all German politicians except the far right, really have no solution to offer the German people other then proposing to 'distribute migrants equally throughout the EU'.
> 
> And no way in hell is that going to happen.
> 
> ...



  

But maybe we shouldn't laugh so much!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 9, 2016)

Even though its kind of shitty to wish for, kind of want to see Merkel squirm trying to defend her decisions on these refugees and the blowback from a political standpoint but I know there are going to be more victims before this gets fully dealt with.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Jan 9, 2016)

> Markel, oh heck, all German politicians except the far right, really have no solution to offer the German people other then proposing to 'distribute migrants equally throughout the EU'.
> 
> And no way in hell is that going to happen.
> 
> *Germans are pretty much fucked.*



Don`t be so sure...Germans don`t like to change their opinion and they don`t get mad fast. But once they get mad they get mad as hell. And while they may be embracing the migrants currently, once they change their opinion, things will get ugly. Merkel could lose her power sooner than people think, big parts of her own party dont support her anymore, one of her coalition partners is actually in more or less open rebellion already.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 9, 2016)

meanwhile in murica


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

Arishem said:


> meanwhile in murica




Do you have any idea how angry these articles make me? 

The amount of these refugees North America takes is cosmetic when one remembers the amount of people on the road. And they're actually chosen by you guys. They didn't just walk to America fresh out of Syria or Iraq or Afghanistan or Eritrea.

So when Canadians or whatever are all holier than thou about how well everything is going for them.... Grrr...


----------



## Mael (Jan 9, 2016)

Arishem said:


> meanwhile in murica



And people think we're the assholes...


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

Mael said:


> And people think we're the assholes...




They escaped the new caliphate into the arms of the big bad Uncle Sam. Yeah, you're the enemy.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jan 9, 2016)

Darth Xanatos said:


> Don`t be so sure...Germans don`t like to change their opinion and *they don`t get mad fast. But once they get mad they get mad as hell. And while they may be embracing the migrants currently, once they change their opinion, things will get ugly.* Merkel could lose her power sooner than people think, big parts of her own party dont support her anymore, one of her coalition partners is actually in more or less open rebellion already.



Sounds like me! I am glad I have a lot in common with our German overlords!


----------



## Mael (Jan 9, 2016)

Amanda said:


> They escaped the new caliphate into the arms of the big bad Uncle Sam. Yeah, you're the enemy.



Lol I meant the perception from smarmy Euros and Canucks.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2016)

>Cause the destabilization of the middle east

>Look down on "smarmy euros"

That's an interesting point of view you have got there Mael


----------



## Mael (Jan 9, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> >Cause the destabilization of the middle east
> 
> >Look down on "smarmy euros"
> 
> That's an interesting point of view you have got there Mael



The point stands we're apparently the resident asshole because we want to screen and be rightly suspicious while Merkel opens the floodgates.

And Syria happened because Assad gave the order to shoot his own people.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 9, 2016)

assd ordering his goons to shoot displaced farmers wasn't such a great move in hindsight


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2016)

Uh, no.

Syria happened because of it being the next link in the 136 car pile-up that is middle east.



But

You're entirely right that it is ridiculous to vilify a country for screening its migrants.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

Mael said:


> Lol I meant the perception from smarmy Euros and Canucks.




I don't care who's the asshole, but now that it's been brought up, I wouldn't mind at all if you decided your new found economic growth demanded some Near Eastern fresh labor force. How about half a million for starters?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 9, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> >Cause the destabilization of the middle east
> 
> >Look down on "smarmy euros"
> 
> That's an interesting point of view you have got there Mael



The Middle East has had sectarian violence and extremism separate from foreign involvement. That place was always volatile.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 9, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The Middle East has had sectarian violence and extremism separate from foreign involvement. That place was always volatile.



Yeah it doesn?t help when the US is actively encouraging the overthrow secular dictators and creating further upheaval.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2016)

I disagree, but the argument isn't worth the energy.

It's not like I blame the US for the interventions it did do. Just the ones it didn't


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 9, 2016)

MbS said:


> Yeah it doesn’t help when the US is actively encouraging the overthrow secular dictators and creating further upheaval.



Britain was complicit in such operations as well. Not that you'd know. Regardless, the matters with the Syrian refugees as well as the general instability would not and will not stop with a discontinuation of our involvement in that region. It's easy to self-flagellate and so simplistically think it's the big, bad United States or the west at large, that is the cause of their issues rather than acknowledge we are talking about many societies that were already socially regressive to begin with.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

Uh, I don't think it's meaningful to try to find one single guilty party for this. It's a cluster fuck of bad life choices by numerous local and foreign elements. 

If there was one villain, then perhaps we could solve it too. But alas, that seems like a fantasy.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2016)

No one tried to find one single perpetrator

I just mentioned it because a parcel of the role should have some weight when leveraging an opinion on the way the eu is handling this zerg rush of migrants and "refugees" from places like Syria, and Afghanistan....


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 9, 2016)

No European nation nor does any in America have any real obligation to take in these refugees. That's my stance. We take them in due to some adherence to humanitarian ideals, but that shouldn't come without a sense of pragmatism.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 9, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> *Britain was complicit in such operations as well. Not that you'd know.* Regardless, the matters with the Syrian refugees as well as the general instability would not and will not stop with our discontinued involvement in that region. It's easy to self-flagellate and so simplistically think it's the big, bad United States that is the cause of their issues rather than acknowledge we are talking about many societies that were already socially regressive to begin with.



So happens I do, and I don't agree with it. I don’t understand why ppl think I have some kind of attachment to the UK when I'm increasingly associating more with France and eschew all forms of blind patriotism.

Truth is the West under the US has helped to exacerbate upheaval in the ME WHICH was already a medieval shithole. Did it really need further destabilising? Invading Afghanistan I could see the logic but that’s where it ends.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 9, 2016)

Junta1987 said:


> source



You should know your own history:



> *Italiener in Deutschland*
> 
> "Kein Zutritt f?r Italiener" ? das stand in den 1960er Jahren an mancher T?r bundesdeutscher Gastwirtschaften. Vor allem im Ruhrgebiet, denn hier lebten die meisten Italiener. Tags?ber schufteten sie in den Berg- und Stahlwerken des Reviers. Nach zahlreichen ?berstunden und Wochenendschichten war an Erholung kaum zu denken. Denn anders als unter Tage waren italienische M?nner beim abendlichen Ausgehen keine gern gesehenen G?ste. Erst nach und nach br?ckelten Vorurteile, und Deutsche und Italiener n?herten sich an.
> 
> ...






Mael said:


> But you're still agreeing with the "code of conduct" statement, therefore you're a cuck.


"B-but.." No 'buts' Mael. You were wrong, deal with it.

But it's nice to imagine you as the dumbass Murican tourist who will walk through Rome with his wallet sticking out of his backpocket, cause he won't 'cuck to the pickpockets'. 



> No, that's pretty much the very core of their identity.  Islam first, nation second.  That's why they can't assimilate the way Hindus and Sikhs, even with education.



Assimilation isn't required. Integration is. And muslims can do that just fine, which you know, since you praised the American Muslims on more than one occasion for being well integrated and moderate.



MbS said:


> But nah, we're only concerned when migrants do et because we're all really just racists and right-wingers and fear mongering, because we all secretly enjoy goading SoG.



Well your racism is pretty much out in the open, so what's the point in denying it?

Memory-refresher:

*Spoiler*: __ 





MbS said:


> Arabs are a disgusting people.








Arishem said:


> the real kicker is that they're not even screening the refugees





Mael said:


> Don't tell folks like Rain and SoG though.  Facts hurt feels.



And how exactly do you screen for potential thieves, gropers and rapists??


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

> And how exactly do you screen for potential thieves, gropers and rapists??



Good question. But I would guess that legit refugees escaping war are less likely to commit crime in the host country than those who simply seek higher economic life style.

I mean, you would assume they are more grateful. And more tired of violence.


----------



## Mael (Jan 9, 2016)

You don't let them in en masse from the get-go, tard.  I knew you'd still make excuses.

Still not wrong, Son of Cucku.  The very American Muslims you speak of assimilated into American law and culture.  They didn't integrate.  They got with the program.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2016)

You know, I agree with SoGu

Europeans should take responsibility and adjust their code of conduct to this new situation, and keep these groups of people at an arms length

I just think maybe we should keep them at an arms length from our borders



Seto Kaiba said:


> No European nation nor does any in America have any real obligation to take in these refugees. That's my stance. We take them in due to some adherence to humanitarian ideals, but that shouldn't come without a sense of pragmatism.



I also agree with this.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 9, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> Well your racism is pretty much out in the open, so what's the point in denying it?
> 
> Memory-refresher:



You think you have a point, but sadly you don't.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> I just think maybe we should keep them at an arms length from our borders.




You mean like back in time when we used to defend our borders from foreign invasions? Good times.

Out of curiosity, where are you from?


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 9, 2016)

Heard feminists and SJWs are holding a rally in support of the Cologne Muslims. Truly hilarious.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 9, 2016)

Mael said:


> You don't let them in en masse from the get-go, tard.  I knew you'd still make excuses.


Quote?



> Still not wrong, Son of Cucku.  The very American Muslims you speak of assimilated into American law and culture.  They didn't integrate.  They got with the program.



Oh did they? Hm and yet:

"No, that's pretty much the very core of their identity. Islam first, nation second. That's why they can't assimilate the way Hindus and Sikhs, even with education."

So what's your secret Mael? How did you break those savage Muslims and turn them into upstanding Americans?



MbS said:


> You think you have a point, but sadly you don't.



Yeah you had no defense to begin with, so why even try right?


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

Megaharrison said:


> Heard feminists and SJWs are holding a rally in support of the Cologne Muslims. Truly hilarious.




There also was a demonstration held by women against sexual violence on women. 

Perhaps this rally is held to counter the Pediga rally earlier today.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2016)

Ah yes, the one with the water cannons.

It's ok, I'm sure none of them will turn to the roving gangs of hells angels for support, as consequence of that

It's not like people ever form black markets


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 9, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> Yeah you had no defense to begin with, so why even try right?



So you're ad hominem me now?

That's cute and all but it doesn't really refute my points itt but whatever, monkey boy.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> Ah yes, the one with the water cannons.
> 
> It's ok, I'm sure none of them will turn to the roving gangs of hells angels for support, as consequence of that
> 
> It's not like people ever form black markets




From the counter demonstration:




"Hey racist, you're disgusting, the world could be so beautiful without you."

I don't know. I would also want women's rights in that world. And honesty. And realism in place of mindless idealism.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 9, 2016)

> You?ve had your chance, bepenised ones. And you?ve blown it. What you?ve proven, time and time again, is that you cannot be trusted to behave yourselves after dark. In Germany, about 1000 men are reported to have arrived to the Cologne Cathedral area on New Years Eve, intending to sexually assault and mug as many women as possible. The CBC reports, ?Some 121 women are reported to have been robbed, threatened, or sexually molested there by gangs of mostly drunk men between 18 and 35 years old while out celebrating.? Similar attacks took place in Hamburg and Stuttgart as well...
> ...
> There are solutions: a feminist revolution; real consequences for men who rape, harass, and abuse women; ensuring women are financially independent and that they are able to leave abusers safely; a cultural shift that addresses male entitlement, porn culture, and the objectifying male gaze; an end to masculinity and, more broadly, gendered socialization that says men are actors whereas women are passive recipients of men?s ?action? ? that is, the idea that men are to ?get? sex from women, which positions coercion as a normal and expected part of heterosexual relations? All of that. All of that would help. But while we?re working on that (with little help even from liberal feminists who claim a desire to end to rape culture, something they mysteriously separate from all the rest of that stuff), what are women to do? How long will it take for generations of men to shed the deeply ingrained notion that women?s bodies are for them and that sex is one of their natural born rights as men? Particularly when progressive and even other so-called ?feminists? are fighting tooth and nail to ensure men continue to believe sex is a right, not a privilege?
> 
> ...



And this was my reaction after reading this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URXvnFnlUeE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

@ Kagekatsu 

I have no men in my extended family (and I have 13 cousins) or in my group of friends who could think they're entitled to sex from women. I suppose it's called good upbringing. 

This kind of world view is sick and self-enforcing. To see everyone as mindless agents of their gender, without personality or individual differences.


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 9, 2016)

Amanda said:


> From the counter demonstration:
> 
> "Hey racist, you're disgusting, the world could be so beautiful without you."
> 
> I don't know. I would also want women's rights in that world. And honesty. And realism in place of mindless idealism.



Oh come on, at least acknowledge that it was a counter demo to a demonstration sporting this


You know, allegations of racism are not that baseless when the other side is sporting the German Imperial War Flag.

But nope, liar press if I had to guess the response.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

@ Pliskin 

I believe I said it was to counter the Pediga demonstration (in reply to Mega who said SJWs are holding a protest in defense of the Cologne Muslims). Perhaps I should have added that I don't approve of hostility against foreigners either.

By the way, the imperial flag is really pretty... But that's aside the point.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 9, 2016)

MbS said:


> So you're ad hominem me now?


No, just stated the fact that you have no defense, so that it makes sense for you not to try. Still. 


> That's cute and all but it doesn't really refute my points itt but whatever, monkey boy.


Points raised by a racist.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2016)

SoGu, I like you, but you'd call a coin toss at a hot summer day, racist, so while you think saying that carries any weight in this conversation, I'm sorry to shock you, but


It does not.



> No, just stated the fact that you have no defense, so that it makes sense for you not to try. Still.



She doesn't have the burden to defend herself from you calling her a racist


Which is an Ad Hominem


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 9, 2016)

MbS is a racist though. The most boring kind.


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 10, 2016)

The accusation Ad Hominem while perfectly correct as a fallacy is often used too strictly, anyway, I think. Technically, invalidating the opinion of a KKK member on black culture due to Klanmembership is a fallacy, it is still pretty good advice in general. 

I feel the same way about people who call Arabs disgusting and their opinion on muslims.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 10, 2016)

I will not Kowtow to Political Correctness and will happily shrug off any and all accusations of omg racism.


----------



## Mael (Jan 10, 2016)

If the German government wants to save face they need to publicly prosecute and throw out the migrants/refugees responsible.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 10, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> SoGu, I like you, but you'd call a coin toss at a hot summer day, racist, so while you think saying that carries any weight in this conversation, I'm sorry to shock you, but
> 
> 
> It does not.
> ...



Well Banham, I can't say that I like you and the fact that you consider someone who calls an entire people "disgusting" as not racist doesn't work in your favor either.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 10, 2016)

If I had known this would trigger SoG so badly I would have done so earlier.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 10, 2016)

MbS said:


> If I had known this would trigger SoG so badly I would have done so earlier.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 10, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


>


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 10, 2016)

Had I known this  would trigger you so badly, I would have used it much sooner.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 10, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> Had I known this  would trigger you so badly, I would have used it much sooner.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 10, 2016)

MbS said:


>


t perfidious Albion


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 10, 2016)

I ❤ England


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jan 10, 2016)

I think I am the most politically correct person here.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 10, 2016)

MbS said:


> I ❤ England


Too bad, Harry, that your beloved England lasted all of 149 years, before the slap-headed Normans came in and fucked you in arse. Your people have been enslaved by these Franco-Norse goat-fuckers ever since.

When was the last time an Anglo-Saxon ruled England? Autumn 1066!

Fucking useless Saeson.

Stick to popping out half-caste babies in your inner-city ghetto slums.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 10, 2016)

God, I love being White.


----------



## Rain (Jan 10, 2016)

MbS said:


> And native men who rape women (and men) are tried and if found guilty imprisoned. Here we're seeing the establishment making excuses and turning a blind eye to rape committed by economic migrants. That's setting a dangerous precedent.
> 
> But nah, we're only concerned when migrants do et because we're all really just racists and right-wingers and fear mongering, because we all secretly enjoy goading SoG.



It means nothing even if they are imprisoned (and many aren't), because rape remains a mass-phenomenon and it's frequency is on increase during recent years.



Amanda said:


> Immigrants are over represented in the rape and other crime statistics in Finland, and that is a fact admitted even by the pro-immigration folk.
> 
> Likewise, the Finnish police have little by little come to admit that sexual harassing has become a phenomenom with the refugee men. They're also responding to it by trying to educate the refugees about women's rights here.
> 
> ...



If such is the case in Finland, then you're right and measures must be taken to protect women, but not by stigmatizing entire general arab population, a rampant tendency today.



Mael said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> And of course citizens would have more crimes because THEY FUCKING LIVE THERE AND ARE MORE NUMEROUS!
> 
> I know communism makes you stupid but God damn...



You are not bright.



Mael said:


> But it's a stupid article to post like it's trying to make these folks blameless.
> 
> No, really, why bother in a thread specifically aimed at a rise in migrants and asylum-seekers who commit these sorts of things?
> 
> The point still stands there's more crime among locals because they're the general populace.  Refugees are a handful but something so en masse shouldn't elicit calls for codes of conduct to your own citizens.



And i never suggested such thing. These people should be punished, i never even hinted otherwise.


----------



## Rain (Jan 10, 2016)

Amanda said:


> From the counter demonstration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Realism today Amanda and others, is that this entire trainwreck of our Western world is sliding into barbarity unheard of in decades. One just need to look around themselves with clear head and observe massive rise of xenophobia, racism, nationalism, sexism, neo-nazism manifesting in various Putins, Trumps, Orbans, Le Pen's, Golden Dawn's. It is present in this very thread. Many of things spouted in this thread would've been met with widespread condemnation were they uttered before '08 crisis.

Woe is us if this is what being "realist" today entails. Blaming "immigrants" or "arabs" for this only strenghtens this barbaric tendency and if you and others cannot see this, then i guess nothing can be done and fascism is imminent (not Nazi or Italy style, but our modern fascism).

Women is that picture are the only voice of reason in this situation.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 10, 2016)

Sosuke Aizen said:


> I think I am the most politically correct person here.



Political Correctness has nothing to do with championing minority rights.

It's about your own ego stroking and moral superiority.

_You_ make race relations worse then any far right nut jobs.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 10, 2016)

Rain said:


> It means nothing even if they are imprisoned (and many aren't), because rape remains a mass-phenomenon and it's frequency is on increase during recent years.



So what's the point of having laws and enforcing them?

Honestly, you're sounding eerily similar to American gun nuts.


----------



## Mael (Jan 10, 2016)

He's a communist.  It's the left version of a gun nut.


----------



## Mael (Jan 10, 2016)

Zyrax nobody cares.  Go away.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 10, 2016)

Neat copy paste, Zyrax hon.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 10, 2016)

Rain said:


> Realism today Amanda and others, is that this entire trainwreck of our Western world is sliding into barbarity unheard of in decades. One just need to look around themselves with clear head and observe massive rise of xenophobia, racism, nationalism, sexism, neo-nazism manifesting in various Putins, Trumps, Orbans, Le Pen's, Golden Dawn's. It is present in this very thread. Many of things spouted in this thread would've been met with widespread condemnation were they uttered before '08 crisis.
> 
> Woe is us if this is what being "realist" today entails. Blaming "immigrants" or "arabs" for this only strenghtens this barbaric tendency and if you and others cannot see this, then i guess nothing can be done and fascism is imminent (not Nazi or Italy style, but our modern fascism).
> 
> Women is that picture are the only voice of reason in this situation.




Sigh.

So there exists no problems within some cultures regarding their attitude towards, say, women. There is no conflict of values. 

It's all one big misunderstanding. It's just the "racist" who are imagining problems that don't exist, and with that, causing the sole problem there is.

I see. With such fundamentally different analysis of the situation, there's no way we could ever reach meaningful compromise. I'll just say I disagree with you and leave it to that.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 10, 2016)

MbS said:


> Neat copy paste, Zyrax hon.



My theory, combining Zyrax's dislike both for blacks and British people is that he saw his mother getting a bit of Ainsley Harriott's "spicy meat" as a small child.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Jan 10, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Anglos are a race of Germanics that are known throughout history for being uncivilized imperialistic pagan barbarians.
> 
> They were executed by Charlemagne for this reason and had to run to England where they swiftly enslaved the local celts. Then they went about attempting to infest the world with their twisted version of Christianity that is, at its core, pagan. Then they prevented Napoleon from stabilizing a broken Europe and demonized him for instituting a unified code of laws. And then they betrayed their German cousins twice in both World Wars. And now they secretly run the EU through their old homeland in Belgium.
> 
> Anglos are not English. True English are celtic. Anglos are a diseased germanic tribe that nobody likes.



How racist. Such a short text and  full of stereotypes, generalizations, devaluations of whole religions and conspiracy theories.

By the way, polytheistic pagan societies were much more tolerant societies than monotheistic societies. I don`t know of major religious wars in the pagan roman empire.


----------



## Nello (Jan 10, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Anglos are a race of Germanics that are known throughout history for being uncivilized imperialistic pagan barbarians.
> 
> They were executed by Charlemagne for this reason and had to run to England where they swiftly enslaved the local celts. Then they went about attempting to infest the world with their twisted version of Christianity that is, at its core, pagan. Then they prevented Napoleon from stabilizing a broken Europe and demonized him for instituting a unified code of laws. And then they betrayed their German cousins twice in both World Wars. And now they secretly run the EU through their old homeland in Belgium.
> 
> Anglos are not English. True English are celtic. Anglos are a diseased germanic tribe that nobody likes.



Where is all this hatred coming from 


Darth Xanatos said:


> How racist. Such a short text and  full of stereotypes, generalizations, devaluations of whole religions and conspiracy theories.
> 
> By the way, polytheistic pagan societies were much more tolerant societies than monotheistic societies. I don`t know of major religious wars in the pagan roman empire.



The hindus were/are relatively peaceful as well as far as I know.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Jan 10, 2016)

Chibinello said:


> Where is all this hatred coming from



Most likely inferiority complexes. It`s treatable though, a good psychiatrist will do.


----------



## Rain (Jan 10, 2016)

MbS said:


> So what's the point of having laws and enforcing them?
> 
> Honestly, you're sounding eerily similar to American gun nuts.



I didn't say anything about laws against rape. I'm saying laws obviously aren't enough to combat the phenomena of rape. Rape, as a final product of internalized dehumanization of women, is a phenomena deeply ingrained in the functioning of our capitalist society today. There's nothing biological about it like " failure to controle primal urges" or other garbage people today like to espouse. It is 100% social matter.



Amanda said:


> Sigh.
> 
> So there exists no problems within some cultures regarding their attitude towards, say, women. There is no conflict of values.
> 
> ...



Problems do exist, and we're not approaching them correctly. It is wrong to attribute this scandal to the fact of culture dissonance when during the Arab Spring you saw in those very states that young people do know what is west and do love many good things in this west (like formal democracy, women's rights, democratic values in general etc...). In fact, their convictions were so great that Assad and even ISIS, one of the most barbaric regimes rose as counter-revolution to it. I'm not exaggerating when i claim that an integral and maybe even defining part of ISIS' opposition to the West is in fact it's fear  of Western liberal values which were threatening to shake the very foundations of their way of life.

So i say, don't percieve this as a problem between cultures, but as a problem between progressive and reactionary politics in both cultures. Don't close your eyes to many unreported rapes and other forms of domestic violence in Europe due to social stigma. Don't pretend there aren't many neo-fascist groups ( even in power! Look at Russia, Hungary etc..) in Europe and that they aren't on a massive rise. And scapegoating an entire social group like "immigrants" or "Arabs" for scandals such as this in Cologne, is in practical terms, a huge support for such groups.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2016)

> Rape, as a final product of internalized dehumanization of women, is a phenomena deeply ingrained in the functioning of our capitalist society today




Bullshit


----------



## Mael (Jan 10, 2016)

Rain says this while ignoring the fact rape has occurred in very communist countries too.

It's universal, not capitalist.  What a loon.

He must have ignored civilizations since the days of Sumer since facts hurt his ideological, idealistic feelings.  But that's what happens when you pursue the quintessential pipe dream called communism.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

I like how he threw in "capitalist" for good measure 
It's like the leftist version of those right wing nuts who attribute everything to the jews


----------



## Mael (Jan 10, 2016)

Zaru said:


> I like how he threw in "capitalist" for good measure
> It's like the leftist version of those right wing nuts who attribute everything to the jews



He's 24/7 Turbo Serbo.  It explains so much coming from that sorry state.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 10, 2016)

Rape is a capitalist construct now...?


----------



## Mael (Jan 10, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Rape is a capitalist construct now...?



Gender is too.

In glorious communism, there is only consensual sex.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 10, 2016)

Mael said:


> He's 24/7 Turbo Serbo.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 10, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Rape is a capitalist construct now...?



Well you see, the commodification of women's bodies under a capitalist economic system leads men to believe that they're something to be consumed, thus promoting rape culture as a means to oppress working class women and prevent the onset of a global revolution.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2016)

This sounds like a fun game.

Justify rape in 21 words or less

The nationalization of women's bodies under a communist economy, leads men to believe women are a commodity to be shared, thus promoting rape culture as a mean to tear down the bourgeois and solidify the will of the people


I don't know if that's 21, I'm not counting


----------



## Mael (Jan 10, 2016)

Well past 21.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 10, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Rape is a capitalist construct now...?



. The fuck Rain?


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 10, 2016)

Mael said:


> Well past 21.



Sometimes the invisible hand just likes to cop a feel, and often a bit more.


----------



## Shinryu (Jan 10, 2016)

As the picture just showed, the german women are too caught up in their feelings to see reality, rather than call out the men who raped those women they attack the people who did that instead or the "racist". German women seem to be the same feelings idiots like american women who focus on their idealized view of reality rather than what is there I believe thats basically insanity. Germans need to start deporting these refugees as they come from a anti woman culture and they have no intentions of assimilating period.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2016)

Mael said:


> Well past 21.



My capitalist might cannot be contained by your authoritarian quotas.

I decide what 21 is, thank you very much


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 10, 2016)

Rain said:


> I didn't say anything about laws against rape. I'm saying laws obviously aren't enough to combat the phenomena of rape.



Laws are not the only instrument available to reduce rape, but wanna know why these migrants acted so brass and confident and taunted police? It's because they knew, that whatever happened, they could hide behind their status to act with impunity and would be entertained on this notion by the Mayor of Cologne and similar ilk. Laws that are not enforced are worthless. You don't see German rapists acting with the same impunity in busy city centres. Guess why?

These migrants who raped and assaulted women clearly don't give a shit about education and awareness on the subject - and if they care to do so it can be part of their rehabilitation.



> Rape, as a final product of internalized dehumanization of women, is a phenomena deeply ingrained in the functioning of our capitalist society today. There's nothing biological about it like " failure to controle primal urges" or other garbage people today like to espouse. It is 100% social matter.



Behind the Iron Curtain do they teach you about the mass rape that was carried out by the Red Army and was openly encouraged by the top brass? How German women were dehumanised as sex toys for triumphant communist 'liberators'.

More communists have raped German women then Muslims, so far anyway.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 10, 2016)

MbS said:


> Behind the Iron Curtain do they teach you about the mass rape that was carried out by the Red Army and was openly encouraged by the top brass? How German women were dehumanised as sex toys for triumphant communist 'liberators'.
> 
> More communists have raped German women then Muslims, so far anyway.


So you are admitting that Patton was right?


----------



## Mael (Jan 10, 2016)

Zyrax seriously go away.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 10, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Notice me please MbS-Senpai!


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2016)

Horny Swedish Sluts Fail to Keep Poor Refugees At An Arms Length by the Hundreds In Feminist Concert Leaving Sweedish Press No Choice But To Cover It Up and Keep Quiet About It



> Nyheter Idag is now able to disclose in detail how major Swedish newspaper Dagens Nyheter deliberately covered up stories about widespread sexual abuse in central Stockholm in connection with a concert in the Kungstr?dg?rden public square this August. “The mere suspicion that the abuse has been considered as difficult to describe involves a betrayal of the victims”,the newspaper writes about the event, almost six months later.
> 
> International media interested in in the source material used to produce this news story (taped interviews, text messages, email, et cetera), kindly send an e-mail to chang.frick(at)nyheteridag.se
> 
> ...


----------



## Mael (Jan 10, 2016)

SJWeden.

Damn shadow...you may wanna consider being Chinese.  At least they have a spine.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2016)

I didn't make its own thread because I haven't confirmed it from somewhere more established yet, but the most liberal newspaper they got there seems to agree, once I muddle through the translations


----------



## Mael (Jan 10, 2016)

I have a buddy in Russia who kept talking about a rise of the right and Europeans striking back against non-Euros in particularly Muslim folk.

Looks like it's getting closer by the day given how spineless their politicians are.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2016)

The NYE police reports have reached over 500 in number

40% of which, sexual in nature


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 10, 2016)

Rain said:


> I didn't say anything about laws against rape. I'm saying laws obviously aren't enough to combat the phenomena of rape. Rape, as a final product of internalized dehumanization of women, is a phenomena deeply ingrained in the functioning of our capitalist society today. There's nothing biological about it like " failure to controle primal urges" or other garbage people today like to espouse. It is 100% social matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the Arab Spring is the best example of that region's championing of women's rights, there really is no hope.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 11, 2016)

the Arab Spring really is blooming in Syria 

anyone who believes all this happenend because Arabs share our mindset is a moron


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2016)

3/4 of egyptian muslims want Sharia law. Almost 9 in 10 muslims in the north africa/middle east region think a wife must obey her husband, and 2/3 think religious leaders should have political influence. 

Most of these people don't give a shit about women's rights. And democracy is basically wasted on them at the moment.

I mean, I love how you don't need any prejudice or bigotry to come to that conclusion. You just have to literally ASK them


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 11, 2016)

Zaru said:


> 3/4 of egyptian muslims want Sharia law. Almost 9 in 10 muslims in the north africa/middle east region think a wife must obey her husband, and 2/3 think religious leaders should have political influence.
> 
> Most of these people don't give a shit about women's rights. And democracy is basically wasted on them at the moment.
> 
> I mean, I love how you don't need any prejudice or bigotry to come to that conclusion. You just have to literally ASK them



Thats pretty horryfying. Then again, the christian party in Germany had problems accepting the right of wifes to refuse marrital sex in as recently as 97.

Point being: we started caring about womens rights way after we started caring about giving men democracy. Maybe its the natural order of how societies progress. I dunnoh. Its depressing for sure.

I would agree 100% though that te 'pro democracy' picture of the arab spring was waaay way ro rosy. The enormous amount of mass rapes in tahir square, the esecution of 1000 members of the elected party and following silence and so on show that this was more a run of the mill coup and not any enlightenment inspired movement.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 11, 2016)

> *Retaliation Attacks in Cologne as 'Hooligan' Gangs Launch Foreigner 'Manhunt'*
> 
> The number of reported New Year's Eve attacks in Cologne, Germany, has now risen to 516, according to police, who said that 40 percent of those involved sexual assaults.
> 
> ...


----------



## Easley (Jan 11, 2016)

People in Germany are clearly stunned by what happened but the backlash could be equally stunning - against the establishment and immigrants. It's a powder keg waiting to blow. If Merkel hasn't taken responsibility for this already, she should, and resign immediately. Defuse the situation.


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 11, 2016)

Easley said:


> People in Germany are clearly stunned by what happened but the backlash could be equally stunning - against the establishment and immigrants. It's a powder keg waiting to blow. If Merkel hasn't taken responsibility for this already, she should, and resign immediately. Defuse the situation.



Her resigning would not defuse the situation. And propably would not even represent the will of the majority, she is pretty much still the most popular politician atm and has no real counter candidate in her own party or the opposition. Whether or not she should run again is another question, but that is not going to be decided today anyway.


----------



## Easley (Jan 11, 2016)

Pliskin said:


> Her resigning would not defuse the situation. And propably would not even represent the will of the majority, she is pretty much still the most popular politician atm and has no real counter candidate in her own party or the opposition. Whether or not she should run again is another question, but that is not going to be decided today anyway.


If Merkel is still the most popular politician, even after Cologne, then I'm at a loss for words.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Mael (Jan 11, 2016)

> Meanwhile, women's rights activists — who stood separately holding signs on the steps of the cathedral — were verbally attacked by passersby, who called them dumb and stupid for suggesting that sexual assaults happen all over the world, and that perpetrators can be of all nationalities.



And they are dumb because they're making excuses.  I get the impression they're doing this to dismiss the glaring fact the lion's share of the perps are migrants or asylum seekers.  They're dismissing the cultural chasm between and the more liberal/PC sides of the government covering them due to being cowards and not wanting to look racist.


----------



## baconbits (Jan 11, 2016)

It just shows that these feminists don't really care about women at all; they're just leftists.


----------



## Mael (Jan 11, 2016)

baconbits said:


> It just shows that these feminists don't really care about women at all; they're just leftists.



Sorta.  They only care when the targets are straight white men.

Outside of that they're unbelievable hypocrites.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh no, now there's retaliatory gang violence!! 

Can't you hit them with your water canons Angela!! What a pity


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 11, 2016)

Zaru said:


> 3/4 of egyptian muslims want Sharia law. Almost 9 in 10 muslims in the north africa/middle east region think a wife must obey her husband, and 2/3 think religious leaders should have political influence.
> 
> Most of these people don't give a shit about women's rights. And democracy is basically wasted on them at the moment.
> 
> I mean, I love how you don't need any prejudice or bigotry to come to that conclusion. You just have to literally ASK them



the sad part is these aren't even the alarming statistics, they're about as lukewarm as you can get without opening up a can of political incorrect worms


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2016)

afgpride said:


> the sad part is these aren't even the alarming statistics, they're about as lukewarm as you can get without opening up a can of political incorrect worms



What really gets me is the shit on apostasy
Like, if you leave islam, you're done for. They want you hanged. You're basically evil incarnate. Because apparently, they can't leave that judgement to Allah, oh no.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 11, 2016)

Feminists who've been shouting RAPE CULTURE for years are oddly silent about actual rape in Europe. I thought rape was worse than racism to these people but i guess not.

Also there were actual sexual assault victims in that protest march. The German government is water cannoning rape victims!

It's no wonder the far right is gaining influence in Europe, European leaders won't do anything because they don't want to be seen as racist/anti islam.


----------



## Mael (Jan 11, 2016)

Zaru said:


> What really gets me is the shit on apostasy
> Like, if you leave islam, you're done for. They want you hanged. You're basically evil incarnate. Because apparently, they can't leave that judgement to Allah, oh no.



And let's not forget the Westerners like SoGu who bend over backwards for these same people.

Never have I seen such an immature and horrifically vitriolic culture as those influenced by Islam.

For all the talk of "submission" they do a lot of dominating on the freedoms and opinions of others.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 11, 2016)

Mael said:


> And let's not forget the Westerners like SoGu who bend over backwards for these same people.



And let's also not forget that you eat shit for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Ergo: You're full of shit.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 11, 2016)

I like how Germans have already forgotten how they were all up for allowing swarms of millions of unchecked migrants into their country despite the idiocy of it being repeatedly pointed out to them.

And now the shit has hit the fan we?re suddenly supposed to feel sorry for them?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 11, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> And let's also not forget that you eat shit for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Ergo: You're full of shit.



Says the guy advocating the 'keep at arms length' approach.


----------



## sadated_peon (Jan 11, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> Feminists who've been shouting RAPE CULTURE for years are oddly silent about actual rape in Europe. I thought rape was worse than racism to these people but i guess not.
> 
> Also there were actual sexual assault victims in that protest march. The German government is water cannoning rape victims!
> 
> It's no wonder the far right is gaining influence in Europe, European leaders won't do anything because they don't want to be seen as racist/anti islam.



I agree with you on the feminists. 

If this was put in a different context, for example:
A groups of 100+ fraternity members were mass assaulting women during new years in what appeared to be a co-ordinate event. 
The feminists would have flipped their shit.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 11, 2016)

Mael said:


> And let's not forget the Westerners like SoGu who bend over backwards for these same people.
> 
> Never have I seen such an immature and horrifically vitriolic culture as those influenced by Islam.
> 
> For all the talk of "submission" they do a lot of dominating on the freedoms and opinions of others.



These problems in Europe are just the tip of the iceberg. I expect more bending over backwards and more violence.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 11, 2016)

MbS said:


> Says the guy advocating the 'keep at arms length' approach.



I see you and Mael share the same diet.


----------



## Zenith (Jan 11, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> I see you and Mael share the same diet.



              .


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 11, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> I see you and Mael share the same diet.



Says the brownnose tonguing Muhammad's arse.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 11, 2016)

MbS said:


> Says the brownnose tonguing Mohammed's arse.



Really?! So not just me huh?!


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 11, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> Really?! So not just me huh?!



Meh, there's always useful idiots like you in abundance.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 11, 2016)

Zenith said:


> .



For a sec there I thought you was afgpride.

Take off that avy immediately.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 11, 2016)

MbS said:


> Meh, there's always useful idiots like you in abundance.



Of course there are. For someone as full of shit as you, it's hard to keep it a secret.


----------



## Mael (Jan 11, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> And let's also not forget that you eat shit for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Ergo: You're full of shit.



Someone's in denial of being bed buddies with Mohams.

Someone's also mad they seeing reality of these migrants and asylum seekers bringing in their filth as well.

You'd never be this defensive if they weren't Middle Eastern and Muslim.  No way in hell would you be.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 11, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> Of course there are. For someone as full of shit as you, it's hard to keep it a secret.



What you call shit is part of your three a day meal, morning, noon and evening, SoG-hon. 



Mael said:


> You'd never be this defensive if they weren't Middle Eastern and Muslim.  No way in hell would you be.



I don't think he's even sincere about it. Just seems to be his forum gimmick being the obligatory Muhammad arse licker on here: aka a useful Idiot.

I mean one arm length didn't work _516 times_ and the retard's still advocating it.


----------



## Zenith (Jan 11, 2016)

MbS said:


> For a sec there I thought you was afgpride.
> 
> Take off that avy immediately.



If I had a pound for everyone that told me that I would be rich right now

I already am

but I would be even richer


and to reply to your request, no

I made it

which was really a matter of cropping a manga panel into 150x200px

it wasn't that hard


oh and it's "I thought you were" not "was"


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 11, 2016)

Who are you?


----------



## Mael (Jan 11, 2016)

SoGu cucks for Mohams hard.  You should see how he defends his Ayatollah-sama as well.


----------



## Zenith (Jan 11, 2016)

I have spent 22 years in this body and I don't know yet

wowzers


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 11, 2016)

Whatever you say afg.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 11, 2016)

zenith is my dupe


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 11, 2016)

MbS said:


> What you call shit is part of your three a day meal, morning, noon and evening, SoG-hon. :smug



Really?! Re-using my post from 10min ago, that's your comeback?!





Seto Kaiba said:


> MbS is a racist though. The most *boring *kind.



Seto was never this right.


----------



## Mael (Jan 11, 2016)

afgpride said:


> zenith is my dupe



I thought that was pakpride.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 11, 2016)

If you want me to take this seriously you have to stop being such a shitty poster, SoG-hon. Maybe change your diet?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2016)

Haha, this thread delving on two sides trying to out call each other as racists really is 2015 in a nutshell


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 11, 2016)

Mael said:


> SoG doesn't hate Islam (unlike me). You should see how he doesn't buy into anti-iranian propaganda as well (again, totally unlike me).



_Fixed_

Thought it'd be nice to quote something from you that wasn't an utter fabrication.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 11, 2016)

Let your hearts be filled with hatred. Your mind with dark and hateful thoughts. Spread evil throughout the world.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 12, 2016)

Unconfirmed reports arrive of a coach full of 35 children was attack by a group of migrants in England

Damages seem minor, one broken window, and one child being thrown into an epileptic fit by the experience


----------



## Mael (Jan 12, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> Unconfirmed reports arrive of a coach full of 35 children was attack by a group of migrants in England
> 
> Damages seem minor, one broken window, and one child being thrown into an epileptic fit by the experience



Clearly by SoGu logic those kids needed to do better to integrate those misguided foreigners.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 12, 2016)

I was going to go with "need to keep them at a tiny arm's length"


----------



## Mael (Jan 12, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> I was going to go with "need to keep them at a tiny arm's length"



That too.  British children need a code of conduct around innocent migrants.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 12, 2016)

Mael said:


> Clearly by SoGu logic those kids needed to do better to integrate those misguided foreigners.



Clearly you had to much "cookie".


----------



## Mael (Jan 12, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> Clearly you had to much "cookie".



Too much*


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 12, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> Clearly you had to much "cookie".



ya blew it.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 12, 2016)

Mael said:


> Too much*



Well, as long as you agree.


----------



## Mael (Jan 12, 2016)

Ineffective, SoGu.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 13, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]AmhQ6YmYzPY[/YOUTUBE]

Their apologetics are absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 13, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> [YOUTUBE]AmhQ6YmYzPY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Their apologetics are absolutely disgusting.



I like how the whole concept of intersectionality goes right out the window the second where a minority is the perpetrator, or doesn't fit the narrative they have idealised for specific minority groups.


----------



## Mael (Jan 13, 2016)

It's fun to be proven right.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 13, 2016)

The way they completely dodged the entire fucking topic is incredible. Those mental gymnastics.


----------



## J★J♥ (Jan 13, 2016)

"Young Turks"


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 13, 2016)

J★J♥ said:


> "Young Turks"



Young Turks are bizarre. They're the best example of the moral and intellectual bankruptcy and hypocrisy of the SJW movement. They preach political correctness and censorship of "offensive" things, and yet their very name is derived from a group of people who committed one of the worst mass genocides in history.

They may as well call themselves "The Young Nazi's"


----------



## sadated_peon (Jan 13, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> [YOUTUBE]AmhQ6YmYzPY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Their apologetics are absolutely disgusting.



Jimmy Dore is a complete idiot, I can't believe the idiocy of "I am always on the side of the oppressed".


----------



## Mael (Jan 13, 2016)

Can't wait for some more excuses to be made...

This is why I really find the left batty.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 13, 2016)

Megaharrison said:


> They may as well call themselves "The Young Nazi's"



Then you guys would bitch they're anti-semitic.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 13, 2016)

The young turks? Are they really named after a group that is partly responsible for the early stages of Armenian Genocide?

What's next? A liberal youtube news org named after Hitler Youth?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 13, 2016)

ExoSkel said:


> The young turks? Are they really named after a group that is partly responsible for the early stages of Armenian Genocide?



No, they are named after the bird...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 13, 2016)

J★J♥ said:


> "Young Turks"



i hate those socialist liberal shit heads.


----------



## Tarot (Jan 13, 2016)

ExoSkel said:


> The young turks? Are they really named after a group that is partly responsible for the early stages of Armenian Genocide?
> 
> What's next? A liberal youtube news org named after Hitler Youth?


Don't forget about the Assyrians and Greeks too. The Young Turks were pretty brutal.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2016)

Press in Turkey have reported that the terrorist who killed 10 tourists in Istanbul entered the country as an asylum seeker.


----------



## Mael (Jan 13, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> Press in Turkey have reported that the terrorist who killed 10 tourists in Istanbul entered the country as an asylum seeker.



Didn't we have a bunch of chucklefucks here in the Cafe who tried to shoot down such realizations and facts that terrorists were masquerading as refugees?


----------



## Saishin (Jan 14, 2016)

> *Airgun sales in Cologne rise sharply after New Year's Eve sex attacks*
> 
> German gun laws are strict but gas-powered air pistols, which are illegal in the UK, are readily available and can be bought without a licence
> 
> ...


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 14, 2016)

So much for gun laws. Guns are necessary in society. And I'm Anti-gun.


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 14, 2016)

Funny, but sharp rise means a bus full of people, not a phenomenon on a very large scale.

The Bavaria judge thing is way more interesting tbh, should have been the headline. Don't know what the ruling would be, constitutional matters tend to be vey unpredictable in ruling.


----------



## baconbits (Jan 14, 2016)

This is just a rational response to danger.  This doesn't mean all weapon ownership is good - you should make sure you're well trained and have a rational mindset on how and when to use a weapon - but it shows why people feel the need to grab one.


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 14, 2016)

I am not sure that essentially fake gun is all that rational, but I understand the feeling of needing one. The problem with make belief weapons is of course that you escalate the conflict to a deadly level without the ability to follow through. I think even in the U.S. using a gun as a deterrent when you are not willing to shoot is discouraged.


----------



## Rain (Jan 16, 2016)

My post sure riled up several of you.



Mael said:


> Rain says this while ignoring the fact rape has occurred in very communist countries too.
> 
> It's universal, not capitalist.  What a loon.
> 
> He must have ignored civilizations since the days of Sumer since facts hurt his ideological, idealistic feelings.  But that's what happens when you pursue the quintessential pipe dream called communism.



No, rape is a result of class society in general, that is, it is a final consequence of relations of power in a given society through instrumentalization of it's members to conform to their economic and other roles, all while being alienated from their labour and consequently each other.



Zaru said:


> I like how he threw in "capitalist" for good measure
> It's like the leftist version of those right wing nuts who attribute everything to the jews



Excuse me for recognising something as rape for social phenomena it is and not making pretenses to "human nature" which proposes that we men are animals who must struggle to control our dicks because it's our nature to rape women. Please get that garbage out of here.



Mael said:


> Gender is too.
> 
> In glorious communism, there is only consensual sex.



I would hope so.



oedipa said:


> Laws are not the only instrument available to reduce rape, but wanna know why these migrants acted so brass and confident and taunted police? It's because they knew, that whatever happened, they could hide behind their status to act with impunity and would be entertained on this notion by the Mayor of Cologne and similar ilk. Laws that are not enforced are worthless. You don't see German rapists acting with the same impunity in busy city centres. Guess why?
> 
> These migrants who raped and assaulted women clearly don't give a shit about education and awareness on the subject - and if they care to do so it can be part of their rehabilitation.



Why are you saying this as if i was defending these people from the law or German state for not enforcing law?



> Behind the Iron Curtain do they teach you about the mass rape that was carried out by the Red Army and was openly encouraged by the top brass? How German women were dehumanised as sex toys for triumphant communist 'liberators'.
> 
> More communists have raped German women then Muslims, so far anyway.



There was no communism behind the iron curtain. In fact, until Stalinism women in the RSFSR had unprecented rights for that time, even compared to the West. Unconditional right to divorce, free marriage, on-demand right to abortion, same pay as men, freedom from housework as it was communalized. And this wasn't because communism magically came and gave all these concessions. It happened because it was women themselves who fought for their liberation. This is why Russian revolution is the only authentic revolution since the French one. It was carried out by a vast class-conscious movement from below and incorporated all aspects of life.

Ever heard of International Women's day? It was called International Working Women's day back in the day, and guess who initiated and popularized it? Radicals, communists. Ever heard of Zhenotdel? Probably not. 
Actually you don't even know what is communism or who are communists so it would be best to educate yourself a bit. Read Kollontai. Read Goldman.



erictheking said:


> If the Arab Spring is the best example of that region's championing of women's rights, there really is no hope.



Yes there were terrible instances, but this doesn't negate the fact that *potential *was there as women themselves desired to participate in protests and fought for their cause. In all countries Islamist side prevailed, be it from government or protesters themselves but that doesn't mean that potential still isn't there. And we in Europe can spread chauvinist garbage as we're doing now or we can actually support them in *their own* struggle. And we certainly have our own struggles to fight (rise of fascism, destruction of democratic standards, unemployment etc..)


----------



## Mael (Jan 16, 2016)

Rain, nobody likes you or your communism.  You'll never see this being achieved nor will you ever make any monumental impact in your life.  So have fun preaching what nobody really likes.


----------



## Rain (Jan 16, 2016)

"Nobody likes you" he says.

Are you twelve? I am not here for you or anyone else to like or dislike my internet persona on a manga forum. I get here mostly on weekends to spend some spare time and read some posts of certain knowledgeable users (yes those actually exist in Cafe, and no you're not one of them).

I never once mentioned communism in this thread until it was brought up by others as is the case with most others where i participate. The problem is that you and some others are so obsessed in your thinking that this fact somehow automatically invalidates what i'm saying without using arguments. Yet you don't even know shit about communism. And that alone gives me right to keep calling bullshit.


----------



## Mael (Jan 16, 2016)

Rain said:


> "Nobody likes you" he says.
> 
> Are you twelve? I am not here for you or anyone else to like or dislike my internet persona on a manga forum. I get here mostly on weekends to spend some spare time and read some posts of certain knowledgeable users (yes those actually exist in Cafe, and no you're not one of them).
> 
> I never once mentioned communism in this thread until it was brought up by others as is the case with most others where i participate. The problem is that you and some others are so obsessed in your thinking that this fact somehow automatically invalidates what i'm saying without using arguments. Yet you don't even know shit about communism. And that alone gives me right to keep calling bullshit.



Stating facts makes one not juvenile.  It's true.  Nobody likes your brand of bullshit, ergo, you.

You brought up rape as a capitalist manifestation.  You're a die-hard commie.  We can put two and two together.

Actually it's pretty easy to figure communism out.  Everyone works for the community, all property is shared, and every plane is equal.  It's perhaps one of the most unrealistic things out there next to the Jacksonville Jaguars winning the Super Bowl.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 16, 2016)

Rain said:


> Why are you saying this as if i was defending these people from the law or German state for not enforcing law?



Because rape is a product of muh capitalist society.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 16, 2016)

Rain said:


> There was no communism behind the iron curtain. In fact, until Stalinism women in the RSFSR had unprecented rights for that time, even compared to the West. Unconditional right to divorce, free marriage, on-demand right to abortion, same pay as men, freedom from housework as it was communalized. And this wasn't because communism magically came and gave all these concessions. It happened because it was women themselves who fought for their liberation. This is why Russian revolution is the only authentic revolution since the French one. It was carried out by a vast class-conscious movement from below and incorporated all aspects of life.
> 
> Ever heard of International Women's day? It was called International Working Women's day back in the day, and guess who initiated and popularized it? Radicals, communists. Ever heard of Zhenotdel? Probably not.
> Actually you don't even know what is communism or who are communists so it would be best to educate yourself a bit. Read Kollontai. Read Goldman.



The lower classes, especially the rural peasantry of Russia, cared little for upper-middle class left-wing revolutionaries, and neither did the Communists in reality, only for the idea of revolution and an imaginary, working class, rather than the reality of the working class being reactionary, and often more fascist than communist in nature. Why do you think that the peasants of Russia called the Tsar "The Little Father"? Because they revered him as someone with a divine right to rule. 

The Bolsheviks only obtained power in Russia through a vanguard of revolutionaries, as Lenin himself came to belief that popular revolution was not possible in Russia. If it wasn't for Germany parachuting Lenin into Russia as a means to take pressure off the Eastern Front, I would imagine that the Russian Empire would never have become Communist, and instead, would have slowly developed into a liberal democratic state, and wouldn't be the hole it is now.

Yes, International Women's Day originates from communists, what of it?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 16, 2016)

Surprised Xyloxi read all that.

I kinda turned off in the middle.

People trying to sound intellectual on an anime forum smh


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2016)

I  turned off in the middle


Of the first sentence


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 16, 2016)

ppl taking it literal smh

> There was no communism behind the Iron Curtain.

Heh, guess I did.


----------



## Rain (Jan 16, 2016)

Xyloxi said:


> The lower classes, especially the rural peasantry of Russia, cared little for upper-middle class left-wing revolutionaries, and neither did the Communists in reality, only for the idea of revolution and an imaginary, working class, rather than the reality of the working class being reactionary, and often more fascist than communist in nature. Why do you think that the peasants of Russia called the Tsar "The Little Father"? Because they revered him as someone with a divine right to rule.



Rural ( poor ) peasantry, as reactionary as it could be, did overwhelmingly support the revolution, though. Decree of Land was overwhelmingly met with positive reaction. Literally any credible source will tell you that. The slogan "Peace, Land and Bread" was made specifically to attract peasants, and it was extremly popular.

Your mistake here is assuming that Bolsheviks were working like your typical bourgeoisie party, distanced far from the masses. This massively contradicts reality. Bolsheviks were literally everywhere. In factories, on fronts, on farms, agitating, organizing, educating those "fascist workers" you speak of. Look up elections in 1917. You'll see what was popular. Every single party except Kadets who won 5% of votes had "socialism" in their name or program. That alone tells you of it's popularity among the broad masses.

Fascism has it's roots precisely in the White Army, with their rabid anti-semitism and calls to  return to the past glory. Mussolini and Hitler were spiritual and ideological successors of the Russian Empire. Conversely communists and the working class were always looking up to the future. This is also visible in the art itself from that time, broader culture as well as the way of life in general. You will not find pessimism in the early soviet art. Constructivism, Futurism, Cosmism. Hell there were even concepts of space-exploration (in 20's!).



> The Bolsheviks only obtained power in Russia through a vanguard of revolutionaries, as Lenin himself came to belief that popular revolution was not possible in Russia. If it wasn't for Germany parachuting Lenin into Russia as a means to take pressure off the Eastern Front, I would imagine that the Russian Empire would never have become Communist, and instead, would have slowly developed into a liberal democratic state, and wouldn't be the hole it is now.



You're confusing two concepts here. Firstly, Vanguard is a central concept of Marx's writing too, and it means nothing more than compressed nucleus of a wider proletarian movement meant for easier organization and leadership during the revolution or inevitable civil war. 

Secondly, Lenin did think Revolution was impossible in Russia, but not because he thought "popular revolution" is impossible (That is exactly what happened and would've happened even without Lenin), but because of Russia's backwardness regarding industrial capacities and lack of numerical superiority of the working class. Workers were a huge minority compared to peasants and only lived in industrial centers, St Petersburg and Moscow. For this reason, whole point of revolution in Russia was to accentuate it's growth throughout Europe, especially in industrial Germany from where it would spread farther westward.. We know today that this didn't happen, as revolution in germany was drowned in cold blood by the proto-fascist Freikorps. This is why any non-stalinist will tell you that revolution was defeated the moment it was defeated in Germany.

Also, cute is your assumption that Russian Empire would've naturally became liberal democracy. You don't know that Russia was called prison of the peoples for a reason. It's pipes were spreading all across Europe. But this doesn't even matter because people decided that Tsar had to go. Revolution was simply inevitable. It didn't come out of nowhere. For decades prior massive class struggle was waged against the Tsar. Look up 1905 uprising, brutally suffocated by the Tsar on bloody sunday. Yes those peasants really loved Tsar! Also Lenin wasn't even in Russia during 1917 february revolution when Provisional government took over. It was the people who overthrew the Tsar, not Lenin or anyone else.



> Yes, International Women's Day originates from communists, what of it?



It demonstrates nicely which was the real emancipatory movement of the (early) twentieth century.

But for all the mistakes in your arguments, i do appreciate that you are at least using them.



Mael said:


> Stating facts makes one not juvenile.  It's true.  Nobody likes your brand of bullshit, ergo, you.
> 
> You brought up rape as a capitalist manifestation.  You're a die-hard commie.  We can put two and two together.
> 
> Actually it's pretty easy to figure communism out.  Everyone works for the community, all property is shared, and every plane is equal.  It's perhaps one of the most unrealistic things out there next to the Jacksonville Jaguars winning the Super Bowl.



This reads like something from elementary schoolbook. You just need:



No, that's not even a 0.00001% percent of what the word means.



oedipa said:


> Because rape is a product of muh capitalist society.



I said rape as a social phenomena is directly tied to the position of women in class society, not that i oppose law against rapes or support what these perpetrators did. How do you even get to such a conclusion. What is your point, that these perpetrators don't come from capitalist societies or what? I don't see what you're trying to say, really.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 16, 2016)

Rain said:


> I said rape as a social phenomena is directly tied to the position of women in class society, not that i oppose law against rapes or support what these perpetrators did. How do you even get to such a conclusion. What is your point, that these perpetrators don't come from capitalist societies or what? I don't see what you're trying to say, really.



Thing I'm having hard a time getting is how you say there is nothing biological about rape, which there clearly is.

Dehumanisation of women is a product of a toxic masculine driven society. To try and put it down solely to being derived from class based is ludicrous, when the former has clearly had some influence on the latter.

That's why I'd prefer to see them locked up and eventually deported. You can say it ultimately doesn't go far enough but you're offering no alternatives.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2016)

> Dehumanisation of women is a product of a toxic masculine driven society.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Jan 16, 2016)

^its true

rampant masculinity is toxic and has subjugated women since forever.


----------



## Rain (Jan 16, 2016)

oedipa said:


> Thing I'm having hard a time getting is how you say there is nothing biological about rape, which there clearly is.
> 
> Dehumanisation of women is a product of a toxic masculine driven society. To try and put it down solely to being derived from class based is ludicrous, when the former has clearly had some influence on the latter.
> 
> That's why I'd prefer to see them locked up and eventually deported. You can say it ultimately doesn't go far enough but you're offering no alternatives.



Relationship between masculine driven society as you call it, and class society is reciprocal, that is, they reinforce each other, albeit economic base (class society) ultimately determines culture (masculinity in this example). This is historically observable. For example, in primitive hunter-gatherer societies where women were tasked with higher-skill labour , a sort of matriarchy existed in virtually all tribes. This lasted until Agricultural revolution, when hunting was no longer necessary for survival, as food was being produced at home. This resulted in men having to upgrade their skills in regards to new jobs necessary for survival, eventually overcoming women due to their strength advantage in regards to construction and other physical jobs.

And no, there is nothing biological about rape because rape is an inherently social act. It is the act of asserting control and power over someone's sovereign right to their own body, be it a violent outlet for sexual aggression or simple opportunism. This directly ties into systemic dehumanisation of women.

And i stated my proposition; show solidarity to arabs/muslims who are willing to question and fight repressive norms in their societies, while dealing with our own problems, which are numerous, sexual violence included.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 16, 2016)

Rain said:


> And no, there is nothing biological about rape because rape is an inherently social act



If only someone could tell those countless animal species that they're just raping due to capitalism and toxic masculinity


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 16, 2016)

Normality said:


> ^its true
> 
> rampant masculinity is toxic and has subjugated women since forever.



So the indoctrination has begun I see...


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 16, 2016)

Zaru said:


> If only someone could tell those countless animal species that they're just raping due to capitalism and toxic masculinity



The penguins should have just kept the seal's at arm's length


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 16, 2016)

Exactly Normality.



Rain said:


> And no, there is nothing biological about rape because rape is an inherently social act.



I... ok.

Then how do you explain animals?

And do you think cherry picking an example constitutes as refuting anything?



> simple opportunism



Rape can exist on a whim? Is that what you're saying? How does that work? Surely that would necessitate a biological impulse?



> And i stated my proposition; show solidarity to arabs/muslims who are willing to question and fight repressive norms in their societies,



How about Arabs/Muslims show solidarity by integrating into our societies and we'll return the favour, instead of us humouring cavemen mentality? They're fleeing their own so clearly theirs isn't working. And a deterrent like imprisonment and deportation is also necessary for the people who don't give shit about solidarity.



Zaru said:


> If only someone could tell those countless animal species that they're just raping due to capitalism and toxic masculinity



I never insinuated rape was a result of toxic masculinity, but the dehumanisation aspect. 

Please Zaru, don't become another MH for the next two weeks you're a mod.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 16, 2016)

But you're wrong about that too. Dehumanization comes due to a lack of empathy primarily.


----------



## Rain (Jan 16, 2016)

Zaru said:


> If only someone could tell those countless animal species that they're  just raping due to capitalism and toxic masculinity



Animals also eat each other frequently, some eat their kids, yet we don't do that in civilized world.

We have long surpassed our animalistic, base instincts. We surpass them the moment we become conscious of our social being. During early socialization, a human sheds all his primal instincts which clash with societal norms. Rape between humans and rape between animals, while at some arbitrary physiological level may be equal, carries completely different meanings as it pertains to our vastly different modes of life. One cannot be serious and claim that rapists are born as such. And that is what you are effectively saying here.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 16, 2016)

> But you're wrong about that too. Dehumanization comes due to a lack of empathy primarily.



But how does said lack of empathy come about in the first place, if not from lesser status assigned from one sex and imposed over another.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 16, 2016)

oedipa said:


> But how does said lack of empathy come about in the first place, if not from lesser status assigned from one sex and imposed over another.



By disassociating yourself with the individuals or group of individuals in question. The lack of empathy can come about due to a multitude of factors, such as a general lack of what we consider humanity, like a psychopath. Or an attempt to justify or avoid the nature of our or some other individual or group's misdeeds against an another individual or group. The inability for people to relate to those unlike themselves is not a matter of toxic masculinity, it is a general human flaw.


----------



## FrayedThread (Jan 16, 2016)

It seems like certain "minorities" or "oppressed" groups can get away with murder these days. Imagine females being told to cover up or the rape increase stuff appearing cos of white men. Forgive me for bringing up the Tumblr cesspit, but I have NOTHING on my dashboard about this topic.
It's disgusting that other countries have to cover things up or change themselves to appease some vile scumbags who don't respect the country's law or people (especially women in this case).

Gonna give my opinion on the stuff happening above me. Rape is to do with a lack of empathy. They know what they're doing is wrong, they just don't care.


----------



## Evil (Jan 16, 2016)

FrayedThread said:


> It seems like certain "minorities" or "oppressed" groups can get away with murder these days. Imagine females being told to cover up or the rape increase stuff appearing cos of white men. Forgive me for bringing up the Tumblr cesspit, but I have NOTHING on my dashboard about this topic.
> It's disgusting that other countries have to cover things up or change themselves to appease some vile scumbags who don't respect the country's law or people (especially women in this case).
> 
> Gonna give my opinion on the stuff happening above me. Rape is to do with a lack of empathy. They know what they're doing is wrong, they just don't care.



It's because the government doesn't trust the people, that it's happening, they don't think that people can have empathy and separate individuals from the group. They need immigrants to sustain the economy, and at some level they have the altruistic desire to save people from suffering. However, it goes without saying, some individuals from those countries are shitbags because of a lack of social progress. But because they don't trust people to be progressive and intelligent, then they try to hide bad behavior so people won't turn on the refugees. 

The problem though, is that we live in an information age, and it's nearly impossible to hide such things. It also has the complete opposite effect, as these same progressive people have turned everything up to an 11, that when they are exposed as covering things up they come out as incredibly hypocritical and everything they say is put into doubt.

There has been a rise of right wing nationalism in europe, and it's precisely this kind of behavior that's the cause of it. Extremism breeds extremism.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 17, 2016)

Rain said:


> Secondly, Lenin did think Revolution was impossible in Russia, but not because he thought "popular revolution" is impossible (That is exactly what happened and would've happened even without Lenin), but because of Russia's backwardness regarding industrial capacities and lack of numerical superiority of the working class.



Wasn`t it Marx who said that? According to Marx revolution happens at the last extreme stages of capitalism. Before revolution Russia was agricultural country (2/3 of Russian people were peasants), so it had much longer road ahead than Germany, Britain etc.

But then Lenin said `No problem! We develop capitalism quickly by force and then implement communism!` That`s why there was GOELRO that translates into `Communism is Soviet power plus the electrification of the whole country.` and 5-year plans later.

What the `communists` were trying to do in Russia was against what Marx were saying.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 17, 2016)

Marxism believes that any system that relies on the exploitation of a group of people is doomed to failure, as even if you can keep a dog down with a stick every day of your life, one day, the stick breaks and then what

He believed capitalism was vital at early stages of development to overcome scarcity and thus thought that america, a place where the industrial revolution took off really well, was prime grounds for a revolution.

Communism comes at end game, when the return of labour is exponentially greater than the investment at any task, as hoarding any type of resources requires an expense more efforts than the ones it saves and thus there is no incentive to take any more than what you need


Marxism is a sociological ideology, more than an economical one


----------



## Mael (Jan 17, 2016)

And still heavily marinated in a lack of realism and blind denial of human nature.

But enough talk of a loser ideology like communism.  We have European nations that still bend over to exploitive migrants/asylum seekers.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 17, 2016)

Not really. I think it's taken out of context.

It's not marxism that is devoid of reality, it's reality that's devoid of marxism, and marxists don't really notice it


----------



## Rain (Jan 18, 2016)

Undertaker said:


> Wasn`t it Marx who said that? According to Marx revolution happens at the last extreme stages of capitalism. Before revolution Russia was agricultural country (2/3 of Russian people were peasants), so it had much longer road ahead than Germany, Britain etc.
> 
> But then Lenin said `No problem! We develop capitalism quickly by force and then implement communism!` That`s why there was GOELRO that translates into `Communism is Soviet power plus the electrification of the whole country.` and 5-year plans later.
> 
> What the `communists` were trying to do in Russia was against what Marx were saying.



Idea was to turn WW1 into a series of revolutions in every warring country. What happened was that in 1914, big European socialist parties of the 2nd International each unexpectedly supported their own countries' war efforts. Even in Russia such parties existed, like Mensheviks and SR's. Only the Bolsheviks and some smaller European parties remained unconditionally opposed to their own governments. And Lenin himself knew that communism in only Russia is impossible, he hoped that Russia could export it to Germany. It was simply a chance which couldn't have been missed.



Banhammer said:


> Marxism believes that any system that relies on the exploitation of a group of people is doomed to failure, as even if you can keep a dog down with a stick every day of your life, one day, the stick breaks and then what
> 
> He believed capitalism was vital at early stages of development to overcome scarcity and thus thought that america, a place where the industrial revolution took off really well, was prime grounds for a revolution.
> 
> ...



Marxism is not an ideology, it as a method that allows us to analyze social-historical phenomena. Communism is wrought from Marxism, not the other way around.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 18, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> By disassociating yourself with the individuals or group of individuals in question. The lack of empathy can come about due to a multitude of factors, such as a general lack of what we consider humanity, like a psychopath. Or an attempt to justify or avoid the nature of our or some other individual or group's misdeeds against an another individual or group. The inability for people to relate to those unlike themselves is not a matter of toxic masculinity, it is a general human flaw.


Monkey sphere:


----------



## fyhb (Jan 18, 2016)

It's a no brainer we're less cold to those we are closer to. However It takes a special kind've talent to empathize with those we are at a distance from. It's sad how we make such a big deal out of what should be inherent in us as humans. How we frame the truly compassionate individuals as the outliers of society, when really it's the ones with a myopic worldview that're too engrossed in their own private bubble to care that fall short of human. That article only applies to cattle and the clinically insane if you ask me. As well as the autistic.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2016)

> Marxism is not an ideology, it as a method that allows us to analyze social-historical phenomena.



Erh..

That's exactly what being a sociological ideology means.



> Communism is wrought from Marxism, not the other way around.



Erh..



			
				Banhammer said:
			
		

> Communism comes at end game,


----------



## Mael (Jan 18, 2016)

Communists are immune to facts and logic, Ban.  C'mon you should know this...


----------



## Keile (Jan 18, 2016)

Mael said:


> Communists are immune to facts and logic, Ban.  C'mon you should know this...



Not just communists, Mael.


----------



## Mael (Jan 18, 2016)

Keile said:


> Not just communists, Mael.



Oh I'm sorry I forgot to include you.  How rude of me. :3


----------

